# Shaving Forum



## SharkBike

I was shopping for some shaving supplies today...needed a new brush and some Taylor of Old Bond Street shaving cream, which I can only seem to find online.

Anyway, stumbled on this forum...

http://badgerandblade.com/

I had no idea there was such a thing as a "shaving" community...and so many opinions about shaving methods and accoutrements.

They have over 8,000 members and 500,000 posts...way more than here on The Watch Forum.

Go figure.


----------



## SharkBike

They even have threads of members posting pics of their shaving-related "acquisitions"...

http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43802

...just like us, but instead of watches and straps, it's razors and brushes and creams and stuff.

:rofl:


----------



## nursegladys

SharkBike said:


> I was shopping for some shaving supplies today...needed a new brush and some Taylor of Old Bond Street shaving cream, which I can only seem to find online.
> 
> Anyway, stumbled on this forum...
> 
> http://badgerandblade.com/
> 
> I had no idea there was such a thing as a "shaving" community...and so many opinions about shaving methods and accoutrements.
> 
> They have over 8,000 members and 500,000 posts...way more than here on The Watch Forum.
> 
> Go figure.


we are just the bum fluff on the face of life :huh:


----------



## SharkBike

Actual quote from the above thread:

_"I'm not normally that into straight razors, but THAT is a beautiful piece of shaving equipment!!_

Wow.

-Mason


----------



## PhilM

Rich I'm so glad you posted this, as I feel normal :grin:

BTW Did you notice the thread on "Rate my wife" I had to click on that 

http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showthread.php?t=46685


----------



## minkle

Just showed the 710

''your all weird,stop looking at it before you start on razors''


----------



## mel

Wellll! now I'm confused - I was just going to ask if I'm the only one on here who uses shaving oil? BUT, should I post it on the badger forum? :lol:

And I think I've still got a Rolls Razor up in the loft, anyone remember those? Strop the blade in the case back and forwards and cut your own throat no problems h34r:


----------



## scottishcammy

Never have I been so mislead (and subsequently disappointed) by the title of a thread...


----------



## nursegladys

scottishcammy said:


> Never have I been so mislead (and subsequently disappointed) by the title of a thread...


Cammy you're a tart :lol:


----------



## minkle

scottishcammy said:


> Never have I been so mislead (and subsequently disappointed) by the title of a thread...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime

:lol:


----------



## Roger

They have over 8,000 members and 500,000 posts...way more than here on The Watch Forum.

This Forum is, I would guess, 98% Male Membership.

The Shaving Forum _may_ be 50% Female membership (probably most of my 710s friends :lol: )

Roger


----------



## foztex

mel said:


> Wellll! now I'm confused - I was just going to ask if I'm the only one on here who uses shaving oil? BUT, should I post it on the badger forum? :lol:
> 
> And I think I've still got a Rolls Razor up in the loft, anyone remember those? Strop the blade in the case back and forwards and cut your own throat no problems h34r:


I use oil too Mel,

Somersets, don't touch the KingofShaves homage tatt. I've also got a rolls razor! spooky.

Andy


----------



## SharkBike

So, I got to reading about safety razors and stuff, and decided, what the heck? I'll give it a try. So I ordered one of these for $35, along with a couple boxes of blades...

*Merkur Heavy Duty (HD)*










It arrived last week, and I must say, it's pretty cool. The German workmanship is top notch and it's kinda fun to load the blades and "fiddle" with it.

The first go was a bit bloody, but after learning to slow down and let the razor do the work, I've had three of the best shaves ever.

They call a perfect shave "BBS" over on the shaving forum. I'm guessing it means "baby's butt shave"...but I could be wrong.

I kind of feel the same way I did when I first discovered mechanical watches.


----------



## Silver Hawk

SharkBike said:


> I kind of feel the same way I did when I first discovered mechanical watches.


 :lol: You're bonkers Rich :lol: You'll be moving up to electric razors next....now there's an idea...


----------



## SharkBike

Silver Hawk said:


> :lol: You're bonkers Rich :lol: You'll be moving up to electric razors next....now there's an idea...


 :lol:

Funny...I used a Norelco electric all through my teens/20s and only knew quartz watches. The older I get the more I seem to be drawn to old-school technology.

I'm living proof of devolution.


----------



## Running_man

I use some Wilkinsons Sword jobby or other with a gel (King of Shaves I think). I only shave three times per week tops as my facial hair grows very slowly and I can't even grow a full beard. I have a carpet on my stomach and chest though! :lol:

A.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Running_man said:


> I use some Wilkinsons Sword jobby or other with a gel (King of Shaves I think). I only shave three times per week tops as my facial hair grows very slowly and I can't even grow a full beard. I have a carpet on my stomach and chest though! :lol:
> 
> A.


I hate shaving, or to be more accurate my skin hates me shaving, but then it hates me not shaving even more :cry2:

_Fecking psoriasis!!_ :taz:


----------



## Stanford

My kids bought me an electric shaver (Philips) for Father's Day, so I feel obliged to use it for a while.

The instructions say that it might take a couple of weeks for the skin to get used to this form of shaving - it's been more than that and my skin and I haven't warmed to it - I don't think it will ever match, never mind beat, a wet shave.


----------



## blackandgolduk

Stanford said:


> My kids bought me an electric shaver (Philips) for Father's Day, so I feel obliged to use it for a while.
> 
> The instructions say that it might take a couple of weeks for the skin to get used to this form of shaving - it's been more than that and my skin and I haven't warmed to it - I don't think it will ever match, never mind beat, a wet shave.


Yep, my bro bought me a Braun - I got so frustrated I gave up in the end. It was OK on the face, but the neck was a no go. I had tufts and stray hairs all over the place.

There's something very nice about a wet shave. the best I ever had was in Turkey, from a local barber using a cuthroat. I've thought about getting one myself (a straight, not a Turkish barber) but it looks very involved.


----------



## Mrcrowley

SharkBike said:


> I was shopping for some shaving supplies today...needed a new brush and some Taylor of Old Bond Street shaving cream, which I can only seem to find online.
> 
> Anyway, stumbled on this forum...
> 
> http://badgerandblade.com/
> 
> I had no idea there was such a thing as a "shaving" community...and so many opinions about shaving methods and accoutrements.
> 
> They have over 8,000 members and 500,000 posts...way more than here on The Watch Forum.
> 
> Go figure.


Heard it all now.


----------



## Griff

Desperate Dan had the right idea............just burn the bristles off with a blow lamp  :lol:


----------



## dizz

Dont know if I should admit to this but im a member of this forum

shave my face

I kid you not,

this is one of mine 

my razor


----------



## scottishcammy

Popped in to Boots the other day to get some new razor blades for my mach 3.....they cost a bloody fortune!!! I was so pissed off, I decided to buy a safety razor and 10 blades (which cost all of 3 pounds). I fecked the first shave, but after a bit of reading up on the correct procedure, I have been really impressed. I've even dug out an old shaving brush and some shaving cream I got for Christmas a few years ago.

I'm converted and am thinking of getting one of these:

Merkur Futur

which seems to get very good reviews. All in all, it's so much cheaper and actually makes shaving quite enjoyable.

From checking out the internet, there is a whole safety razor shaving community.

Does anyone here use safety razors, or, heaven forbid, a straight razor?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I use a Mach-3 as well & the price of new blades is extortionate :furious:

What makes it worse is that I hate shaving but loath having a beard even more, nasty itchy things drive me crazy









I want to know why the feck rather then losing hair off my head didn`t evolution develop so that it came off my face instead? :taz:


----------



## BondandBigM

Never shaved properly for years I just use a couple of pairs of clippers, anything else is to tricky. After a few Smirnoff's I'd probably end up in A&E :lol:


----------



## MarkF

I use a safety razor Cammy. 

I'm with Mac, shaving is such a chore, by the time I was 17 I needed 2 shaves a day, could probably grow a beard by 3pm tomorrow, I've often thought about electrolyisis. 

But I don't use a multi-bladed razor for a good reason, one blade edge drags your skin so why'd you want to drag it 3 times? No wonder so many 30 year old blokes look like Sid James.


----------



## jaslfc5

ifeckin hate shaving i used to use mach 3 but progressed onto the 5 bladed ones and they are really good ,im lucky enough to have really good skin so i could shave with a bread knife and still look good.

i do have a very good shaving kit but i never use it .i usually shave every 4-5 days or so never everyday maybe thats the key.


----------



## SharkBike

I posted on this topic awhile back...still use a disposable when in a hurry, but mostly it's my trusty Merkur. :yes:


----------



## Julian Latham

If you're thinking of following Cammy's example you might consider adding .... THIS .... to your Christmas list . :doctor:

Julian (L)


----------



## scottishcammy

I even posted on the thread! My memory is not what it used to be 

Is it bad that I laughed at my own joke on that thread?


----------



## MarkF

Julian Latham said:


> If you're thinking of following Cammy's example you might consider adding .... THIS .... to your Christmas list . :doctor:
> 
> Julian (L)


I use that Julian, it does what it is claims to do, but.....it stings like hell (wimp) and leaves white splodges on your chops


----------



## BlueKnight

I have been using *Gillette's Fusion* since their introduction. Much smoother than the Mach 3. Yes, they're expensive as well but last at least three times longer than the Mach 3. And I have a large surface to groom....

Now I'm waiting for the next generation....Should work wonders on the undercarriage...


----------



## MarkF

5 blades!! A couple of years and you'll look like this.


----------



## BondandBigM

BlueKnight said:


> Now I'm waiting for the next generation....Should work wonders on the undercarriage...





> A 24-year-old UK man landed in the emergency room after he says a charity waxing stunt nearly removed his testicle! Joe Cooper agreed to participate in a charity waxing event at a local pub to raise funds for a hospital childrenâ€™s ward. His pals had hair removed from their chests, but Joe hoped to raise the most money by offering the hair on his balls.


----------



## mel

Years ago (many more than I care to remember) I had a ROLLS RAZOR - anyone know of those? You "stropped" the blade - which was made out of solid surgical steel - in it's case, and thus had a fresh keen surface every time you wanted, (or shaved) 

Don't think I've seen one in a long time, they were very pricey, but lasted maybe "too long" , in their day a large initial investment which basically re-paid itself by not having to buy blades. :yes:

Here we go into nostalgia land - when I first started work, you subscribed to a service which gave you fresh laundered collars and cuffs each week, which you then used front and back studs to fit to your two shirts you were supplied with also. The cuffs were clipped with similar fastenings, so each week you got two clean shirts - Grandad style - six collars, and six pairs of cuffs in your locker, and no it wasn't last century - :wallbash: - it was last millenium in the late fifties


----------



## marmisto

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I use a Mach-3 as well & the price of new blades is extortionate :furious:
> 
> What makes it worse is that I hate shaving but loath having a beard even more, nasty itchy things drive me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know why the feck rather then losing hair off my head didn`t evolution develop so that it came off my face instead? :taz:


I just turned my head upside down.... :smartass:


----------



## lewjamben

Due to the last thread on this, I replaced my Mach with the Tesco one a few people mentioned. For less that Â£3 and less than Â£3 for 8 blades, it's awesome value and is no worse than the Mach.

As for real shaving, I'm not brave enough for that!


----------



## Stan

lewjamben said:


> Due to the last thread on this, I replaced my Mach with the Tesco one a few people mentioned. For less that Â£3 and less than Â£3 for 8 blades, it's awesome value and is no worse than the Mach.
> 
> As for real shaving, I'm not brave enough for that!


I used the old Tesco Matrix razor and the new version is an improvement on it, imo. Great value for money and a decent shave, but any razor needs a little help from the user such as a good saving gel/ foam/ soap. Don't skimp, buy what suits your skin.:wink1:

Gillette is having a laugh with prices it charges, it was "outed" a while ago:-

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/bargains-and-rip-offs/article.html?in_article_id=487419&in_page_id=5


----------



## Chromejob

scottishcammy said:


> Popped in to Boots the other day to get some new razor blades for my mach 3.....they cost a bloody fortune!!!


My best bargain is getting 20 at a pop at Costco. US$37 or so. :wallbash:



scottishcammy said:


> I was so pissed off, I decided to buy a safety razor and 10 blades (which cost all of 3 pounds). I fecked the first shave, but after a bit of reading up on the correct procedure, I have been really impressed. I've even dug out an old shaving brush and some shaving cream I got for Christmas a few years ago.


My old Gillette model (rescued from an antique/flea market in the 90s) never lets me down. Alas, local retailers do, double-edged razor blades are very hard to find locally, wherever I've lived. Hence the Crabtree & Evelyn Mach3 set (badger brush, Mach3 handle, stand, black with chrome trim) that I helped my daughter (then 6 years old) buy me for Christmas.



scottishcammy said:


> I'm converted and am thinking of getting one of these:
> 
> Merkur Futur


I had a Merkur I bought in the 1980s, a primo version that curved the blade a little. Well, the man in cutlery shop said it made it superb. Over the years, I tried and I tried, and I couldn't shave without cutting myself somewhere with that damned thing. I finally threw it out in disgust. No, Fleabay was too good for it.

That model looks good, but frankly, don't pay a load of cash. Get something simple, effective, and affordable. Vintage Gillettes and other safety razor holders (remember OO7's in GOLDFINGER?) are not too dear to buy, and work superbly. Like quartz watches to mechanicals, electric razors all but ruined fine shaving.

I believe there's a site called badgerandblade that is full of like-minded gents.

BTW, don't forget to sooth and cleanse the freshly shaved face, and then moisturize. You've just removed a layer of much-needed skin. "Aftershave balms" do both jobs in one. But you can do it easily yourself with witch hazel, towel off, then some 15 SPF skin moisturizer from any shop. Or for US$15 I'll send you a bottle of my own custom preparation.


----------



## pg tips

I must have tried every wet shave there is over the years to try and get a good close shave but no matter what I still end up back with an electric!


----------



## Stan

I've just ordered a Lord L5 safety razor off the 'bay. Let's see if I can remember how to use one without bleeding to death.


----------



## Nalu

*Nervously awaiting another post from Stan*


----------



## jmm1

I normally use a rough towel, works for me :thumbup:


----------



## Stan

The Lord razor arrived today and whilst not very pretty, it looks workmanlike and fits together nicely. I might give it a go later, although Iâ€™ll be using shaving foam as I donâ€™t have a brush and soap (yet).

Iâ€™m not posting pictures of the results, so donâ€™t ask.


----------



## SharkBike

Stan - Sounds like you've done this before, but remember it's CRITICAL you use a VERY light touch & let the razor do the work. You can't drag it across your face like a Mach 3, or you'll end up bloody. :wink1:

Some tips from Badger & Blade:

The first shave with a double edge razor can be somewhat frightening. Follow these steps and you will get a close, irritation-free shave. First, get your face very wet and lather up as discussed above. Again, after a shower your beard will be at its softest

(1) use as little pressure on the razor as possible, and (2) angle the razor handle away from your face as much as possible (more parallel to floor). Remember that pivoting-head cartridge razors are very forgiving â€" it is difficult to cut yourself with one. This is not the case with a DE. You want the razor to glide over your beard â€" donâ€™t press down, but let the weight of the razor do the work. Donâ€™t worry â€" it will work. For the right angle, try this: put the top of the razor head directly against your cheek, with the handle completely parallel to the floor. At this angle, no part of the blade is in contact with your beard, and nothing will cut. Now slowly lower the handle until the blade just can cut the hair. This is the proper angle (approximately 30 degrees from horizontal) so you are cutting, not scraping the whiskers. These two practices together, no pressure and angle, will prevent you from getting irritation and razor burn. I like to think of keeping my elbow high to get the angle right. After you are done shaving, splash some cold water on to close up your pores, and proceed to the after shave treatment.

If you are new to DE shaving, keep it very simple and short at first â€" one N-S pass. Your face will take time to adjust to your new routine, so donâ€™t worry about closeness at first, only technique. Beginners should not attempt to shave against the grain, only with it, and, after a little experience, across it. As you get better, you can add multiple passes (re-lathering in between) to get a very close shave.

It's best to stick with a single razor while learning. The correct angle and handling can be quite different from one razor to another, so changing razors too early or too often can make it harder to learn the skills you need for a good DE shave. Many users branch out in search of the razor which gives them the best results, but this is something better left until you can competently use just one.

The brand of blades for your double edge razor is an important choice. Many new users are surprised by how much difference can be felt by switching from brand A to brand B. Beginners are often encouraged to try out several brands and select the one which works best for them. You may find that your taste in blades changes as your technique improves.

On a clean shaven and lathered face you may want try out a DE razor's weight & balance using no blade.

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan

SharkBike said:


> Stan - Sounds like you've done this before, but remember it's CRITICAL you use a VERY light touch & let the razor do the work. You can't drag it across your face like a Mach 3, or you'll end up bloody. :wink1:
> 
> Some tips from Badger & Blade:
> 
> The first shave with a double edge razor can be somewhat frightening. Follow these steps and you will get a close, irritation-free shave. First, get your face very wet and lather up as discussed above. Again, after a shower your beard will be at its softest
> 
> (1) use as little pressure on the razor as possible, and (2) angle the razor handle away from your face as much as possible (more parallel to floor). Remember that pivoting-head cartridge razors are very forgiving â€" it is difficult to cut yourself with one. This is not the case with a DE. You want the razor to glide over your beard â€" donâ€™t press down, but let the weight of the razor do the work. Donâ€™t worry â€" it will work. For the right angle, try this: put the top of the razor head directly against your cheek, with the handle completely parallel to the floor. At this angle, no part of the blade is in contact with your beard, and nothing will cut. Now slowly lower the handle until the blade just can cut the hair. This is the proper angle (approximately 30 degrees from horizontal) so you are cutting, not scraping the whiskers. These two practices together, no pressure and angle, will prevent you from getting irritation and razor burn. I like to think of keeping my elbow high to get the angle right. After you are done shaving, splash some cold water on to close up your pores, and proceed to the after shave treatment.
> 
> If you are new to DE shaving, keep it very simple and short at first â€" one N-S pass. Your face will take time to adjust to your new routine, so donâ€™t worry about closeness at first, only technique. Beginners should not attempt to shave against the grain, only with it, and, after a little experience, across it. As you get better, you can add multiple passes (re-lathering in between) to get a very close shave.
> 
> It's best to stick with a single razor while learning. The correct angle and handling can be quite different from one razor to another, so changing razors too early or too often can make it harder to learn the skills you need for a good DE shave. Many users branch out in search of the razor which gives them the best results, but this is something better left until you can competently use just one.
> 
> The brand of blades for your double edge razor is an important choice. Many new users are surprised by how much difference can be felt by switching from brand A to brand B. Beginners are often encouraged to try out several brands and select the one which works best for them. You may find that your taste in blades changes as your technique improves.
> 
> On a clean shaven and lathered face you may want try out a DE razor's weight & balance using no blade.
> 
> Good luck. :thumbsup:


Thanks Rich!

I used a DE Gillette "butterfly" head razor for years but converted to a twin blade system when I got one as a Christmas present from the missus. I had to use it, you know how it is. :wink1:

The only times I cut myself with a DE was when I was trying to rush and my beard wasn't wet enough, that's almost impossible with a multi- blade razor (in my case).

I simply need to re- learn a forgotten skill, avoiding too much carnage in the process.


----------



## Stan

First shave with a DE in 25 years and no blood! :clap:

Not a perfectly smooth shave either, but thatâ€™s due to a little over caution on my part I think. Most of the face is shaved as well as with a triple blade but Iâ€™ve missed bits. Slight soreness on the neck but not as much as I get with an electric.

The L5 seems like a decent razor for so little money, I just need to get used to it.


----------



## tixntox

It's Bic disposables for me. I use a good quality foam and they give a good few shaves before starting to pull. :notworthy: Cheap as chips (in fact cheaper!) and never had a bad one yet. I have an electric for when I'm in a hurry (but it actually takes longer but you don't need to strip to the waist!). 

Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## ncon

I generally use Gillette Fusion or anything by Gillette.

Both parents worked for Gillette for many years, so until I left the UK, i had never actually paid for any of their products and no idea how expensive all that gear was.

I do use a Double Edge and very occasionally a straight edge (a poncy modern one with replaceable blades as oppose to a self-stropper)

However, I foresee some issues with this chap trying to get his wash-bag through airport security...

I am in awe ... Enjoy! :notworthy:


----------



## Alas

Used to use a safety razor until had a bit of an accident with one caused by my dog sneaking up behind me and barking. Still have a faint scar today after 20 yrs. Did really enjoy it though and was the best shave I've had (except for a barber I used to go to in London that was so good you didn't need to shave for at least a couple of days after).

maybe time to try it again :naughty:

Alasdair


----------



## Shangas

Until a couple of years ago, shaving for me, was unnecessary. But then, things started getting hairy. Too hairy. I had to make the leap of manhood and start shaving.

Problem is...neither my dad, nor my brother...knew the first thing about shaving. They used firefoam and lawnmowers to carve up their faces like turkey at Christmas.

Completely convinced that they would be of absolutely NO help to me at all, in January of 2010, I started safety-razor shaving. I amassed quite a bit of stuff. A DE razor, a blade-sharpener, a razor-case, dozens of blades (vintage and new), a brush, a brush-stand, a scuttle (I am HOPELESS at whipping up lather without it!), soap and cream.










Shaving soon became a hobby that I looked forward to every few days (my beard never grew fast enough for me to enjoy it any more frequently than that).

Things were going well. I was getting good shaves and I wasn't bleeding (a constant problem with my father's and brother's razors). I was upset about two things, however...

1. The cost of razor-blades. With the blade-sharpener, I was going through a blade every 3 months (yes, I made them last THAT long)...but I found DE blades, though excellent...extremely fiddly.

2. I hated cleaning my razor. Having to pull it apart and rinse it and clean it and wipe it and dry it and...this was no more effective than a modern cartridge-razor (which I refused to use).

In August of 2010...I switched to...this:










I've been shaving with a straight-razor every second day (every third day, sometimes) for the best part of seven months now. I have never gone back. Shaving like this is just so relaxing...

and it saves a bucketload of money!


----------



## mhocking

:notworthy: respect to you for using that - I would end up in A&E with them looking for 2 pints of blind for a topup.

I am tempted by the Merkur, but when you read all the tips & lengths people go to to get a good shave, I think my Mach3 gets 95% of the way there with no risk of massive blood loss & it only takes 5 minutes a day.

Respect to you DE users!

mark


----------



## Guest

I've been wet shaving with a safety razor since I was 17, that's erm, 24 years now. I bought my 1st Wilkinson Sword razor when I was 15, it was one of those with 2 or 3 blades and I thought it was great 'till I tried a safety razor. I'm that used to them now that I can shave myself extremely quickly without cutting myself, I use a shaving soap from an Ebay seller that has no artificial rubbish in it with a badger hair brush. Those styptic pencils mentioned earlier in the thread are a very welcome addition to the bathroom cabinet just in case...


----------



## Shangas

Straight razor shaving is a fun challenge. I like it. The results make it worth it, and you don't ever have to buy blades ever again!


----------



## Faijex

theres a lot of mention about the safety razor being much nicer, but what would you say the difference was? more smooth? less likely to cut yourself? or what?

Definitely like the idea of getting one of them brushes.


----------



## Shangas

Single-blade shaving (with a safety razor or a straight razor) is better for your skin. You ony NEED one blade to shave with. All those other two, three, four, five, six, ten blades in those cartridges just scrape over your skin after the FIRST blade has done its job.

The result? Skin irritation and razor-bumps and cuts.

If you keep getting cuts and bumps from shaving, use a DE or a straight-razor.

The badger-hair brush is useful for applying lather and it lifts up your hair and massages the lather into your skin and it clears away dead skin flakes, something that squirting shaving-foam into your face from a can, will not do.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I use a Philishave.......................

I'll get me coat! :bag:


----------



## GaryH

I've recently started using a Merkur safety razor and agree it gives a better shave than most/all multi-blade disposables (though I

do think the Fusion Power is very good).

HOWEVER... I use a synthetic brush as I don't like the thought of badgers being killed to make shaving brushes.

But I would really like a badger brush for the tradition. I might try and catch a badger to keep as a pet and train him to wag his tail over my face every day. Perhaps I should post in the "Wanted" section in case any of you lot live in the country?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Shangas

You could buy a vintage badger-hair brush. It would need to be cleaned thoroughly before use of course, but there's no reason why it shouldn't work.

I swore off cartridge razors over a year ago. They were just...horrible. They kept slicing up my face something awful. I was so sick of all the cuts I just HAD to find a better way to shave.


----------



## Chromejob

I think I may stop using the Mach3 cartridges now that I've found a regular source for blades here in the States ... Amazon (Merkur blades). In years past, I'd find a drug store once in a great while that carried some blades. Unfortunately, the pretty black & SS set my daughter got for my birthday is locked into the Oracle-like monopoly of Mach3.

To answer the question above, a double-edged blade razor can be gentler. I generally get a much kinder shave with my antique Gillette razor (though I can get nicks, something the Mach3 doesn't do very often)

I find badger brushes last me > 10 years with good care. Full rinsing in warm water after each shave, and a quarterly wash in some gentle liquid castile soap, keeps it in great shape. How many things can you get for < $500 that last decades?


----------



## alg59

scottishcammy said:


> Popped in to Boots the other day to get some new razor blades for my mach 3.....they cost a bloody fortune!!! I was so pissed off, I decided to buy a safety razor and 10 blades (which cost all of 3 pounds). I fecked the first shave, but after a bit of reading up on the correct procedure, I have been really impressed. I've even dug out an old shaving brush and some shaving cream I got for Christmas a few years ago.
> 
> I'm converted and am thinking of getting one of these:
> 
> Merkur Futur
> 
> which seems to get very good reviews. All in all, it's so much cheaper and actually makes shaving quite enjoyable.
> 
> From checking out the internet, there is a whole safety razor shaving community.
> 
> Does anyone here use safety razors, or, heaven forbid, a straight razor?


living in spain the mach 3 blades are even costlier. i have to get friends to bring them out to me. luckily enough though i have had a beard for all my adult life so i only need to use thee mach 3 once a week so the blades last a long time.

i just keep the beard short with electric trimmers.


----------



## Uber-Man

*You are totally right!!! Gillette Mach 3 have been pulling my pants down for years now!!!!*

*
*

*
I think it is time for a change?*

*
*

*
- Uber-Man*


----------



## Big_bazza99

Shaving.....over rated!! Give me a beard to hide a badger in!


----------



## Shangas

Latest shaving-kit additions.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Shangas said:


> Latest shaving-kit additions.


Mate....we need to have (another!) serious talk........... :lol:


----------



## Shangas

About what, Roger? What? What what what what what what what what what? TELL ME!!!!


----------



## Boxbrownie

Haven't heard from Cammy in a while...did he get the the razor....and slip? :death:


----------



## dowsing

I've succumbed and ordered myself a DE Razor and some bits to go with it. I've gone for a Muhle R89, has anyone else tried this one? After doing a load of research it appears to do well as a beginner's razor and be a little forgiving (I think forgiving would be good).

I'll let you know how it goes :butcher:


----------



## LeeKaye

Though I am well into my adulthood I'm 36, I hardly grow much hair, and shave twice a week...but I am so lazy even that seems like a chore. I tried an electric razor but they just don't get on well with my skin. It takes ages to shave and my skin suffers afterwards. I don't know whether a more expensive one would help, but it's an expensive mistake to make if not...


----------



## dowsing

I survived my first DE shave this Saturday without bloodshed. Just took it very slow and quite enjoyed the whole ritual. Will give it another go later tonight.


----------



## Nickc

Have used a straight blade in the past. Think Exxon Valdez in red for the first attempts.The art must be in the stropping of the blade 'cause I never really mastered it. Barbers used to train on pigs I believe. Getting it wrong in a pigsty with an angry porker does not really attract me so I gave the idea up and reverted to a plain old safety razor (50 yr old gillete razor from WWII, still going strong)and soap.


----------



## Odo

I've been trying out a few DE razors recently, like others the expense of replacement blades for my various Mach whatever's was getting a bit much.

I started with a Mukur Futur but I couldn't get on with the open comb style, I either put too much pressure or the wrong angle and ended up still hairy or bleeding at the end 

However tried again with a Mukur 37C slant edge which is much better. The blade is slanted which looks at bit odd at first but it isn't too exposed so much more forgiving of the angle at which you shave. Now just trying out various blades to see if they make any difference.


----------



## itsguy

I also couldn't resist the Merkur Futur at the start of this thread and thought I'd give it a go. I'm very happy to have said goodbye to the ridiculous 5 bladed rip-offs and their allergy aggravating built in lubrication.

After the first week of getting used to it, shaving is a much more pleasant experience all round and the results are much better too.

Though the sample Merkur blade that came with it seemed lethally sharp, leading to quite a few cuts at first, while finding the right adjustment and angle. It may be that my technique improved, but I had no such problems with Wilkinson Sword blades - it is worth trying different ones.


----------



## BASHER

After 25 years of using mach 3 and similar razors i got a merkur futur over four years ago. You guessed it, i cut my face to ribbons! Practice.makes perfect though and within a couple of weeks i hiked it up to number six and haven't looked back since. Decent shaving cream is a must too. Trumpers is good but expensive. Taylors of old bond street is as good and half the price.


----------



## Shangas

The Classic Victorian Shave:


----------



## Pip-Pip

I use a safety razor i bought from a shop in Belgium a few years ago. Trick is to always shave twice and shave with downwards. Takes longer but half the potential pain!


----------



## Trotskey

I use the Merkur Futur, the adjustment is useful for a Klutz like me. Ordered some hand made soap off Ebay for a fiver which has sandalwood in it and gently smells great to me. Also 100 ceramic coated blades from Turkey for next to nowt so set up until I'm 120. The blades last me about 2 weeks each. Interested to know after reading this post if anybody has bought an old Badger brush (super, silvertip) to use and was it worth it?


----------



## Stan

The recent thread about chemical hair removal brought me back on track to report on my current DE (double edge) razor collection.

I donâ€™t want a used razor, so that leaves me with the usual suspects.

I decided not to spend more than Â£15 for an unknown commodity; that left me looking at razors from India, China and Turkey, mostly.

My first modern DE razor was the Lord L5, a good razor from India that most people would be happy to use. My second razor was the Lord L6 Premier, highly recommended but it didnâ€™t work for me. I cut myself with it every time I used it.

My third was the Rimei/ Concord from China, a nice razor, very similar to the Lord L5 in design.

My forth was the much respected, but mild shaving, Weishi, from China. A good razor and one you wonâ€™t cut yourself with, unless you really try to.

The latest one is a very cheap and ugly piece (from China) branded Junie, a three piece job and very simplistic.

The Junjie shaves like a champ (for me), it looks like crap, but works like a dream. Itâ€™s quite an aggressive razor but the grip and balance is spot on, at least for me.

Mine cost Â£1.86, shipped from China, and included two blades (the first one seems competent).

I guess China has a lot of people who need to shave what needs to be shaved, at a low price and without compromising efficiency?

A stunning , cheapshit razor.


----------



## Mirokujames

I love a wet shave, i did the same as most of you got fed up paying silly amounts for something thats useless so bought a cheap safety razor from boots and its superb i love it. Going to London in may so going to go back to where i got my brush from and try pick up a better razor. would love to try a straight razor but really amnt brave enough id need to learn how first.


----------



## Barryboy

Wow... some of you guys must really love shaving. I absolutely bloody well hate it.... If I had my way I'd have a beard but Senior Management has vetoed that on the grounds that I'd look like Father Christmas or even worse (as she put it) Willie Nelson. I currently use a Wilkinson Sword 3 bladed jobbie but still manage to cut myself on occasion. I am seriously looking at Panasonic Wet & Dry shavers as I would like to go electric but 20 years or so ago I gave it a try but got a very sore neck - apparently these wet & dry shavers used with gel do the job without soreness.

Rob


----------



## Mirokujames

I have a Philips shaver that's electric that uses gel, it is ok I wouldn't say it gets even half as close as a proper blade but I guess it does the job. However, no matter what I do or try it still makes me sore and itchy. I'd try getting a cheap brush some proper soap or cream and a DE razor you will notic a big difference and it'll be a lot cheaper than an electric


----------



## Philster1961

Hate shaving so only do it whaen I have to. When I do it's an 'in the bath' wet razor job.


----------



## Tom Radford

I recently ordered a Edwyn Jagger DE89 and a load of blades, badger brush and different shaving cremes and foams.

Im really enjoying taking the time to do a proper shave, and its definately better than my previous Â£1 for 10 orange BIC disposables!

Im certainly a DE convert!


----------



## sangman2000

Brought one of these, http://www.executive-shaving.co.uk/razorpit-razor-blade-sharpener-razor-pit.php?gclid=CMCQlrPx168CFUsMtAodOyv8_g only on second mach 3 blade this year


----------



## Roger the Dodger

My brother, who has always used an old fashioned safety razor, announced the other day that he wanted to try a 'Rolls Razor'. He wasn't best pleased when I told him that I had just thrown one away, complete with its cardboard outer box, hone and strop case and a couple of spare blades in their original Bakelite cases. I bought the whole lot at a boot sale about 15 years ago for Â£2.50, and it's been sat in a drawer ever since....three weeks ago during a big clear out, it went to the dump!


----------



## colgy

Roger the Dodger said:


> My brother, who has always used an old fashioned safety razor, announced the other day that he wanted to try a 'Rolls Razor'. He wasn't best pleased when I told him that I had just thrown one away, complete with its cardboard outer box, hone and strop case and a couple of spare blades in their original Bakelite cases. I bought the whole lot at a boot sale about 15 years ago for Â£2.50, and it's been sat in a drawer ever since....three weeks ago during a big clear out, it went to the dump!


Sharpener looks interesting, although I can squeeze 6 weeks out of a fusion blade these days!


----------



## rooi neus

I use an old fashioned safety razor. Tricky to get the hang of for a couple of weeks but the blades are cheap and it feels like a mini-event having a shave in the morning.


----------



## hdm

just a note to say you can get a straight edge razor from any decent barbers accessories place of which there are quite a few springing up ... or from ebay ... they take a standard disposable razor blade, snapped in half which sounds dodgy but is actually straight forward ... takes wet shaves into a new dimension ... expecially effective in the bathroom of a holiday inn ...


----------



## jonbkk

I stopped using the mach-3 system some time ago. Over here 4 Mach 3 blades cost 11 quid and I just can't find a justification for that price. I tried using a safety razor and found, to my surprise, I really don't like to bleed profusely. I have now discovered that Watson sells its own 5 bladed system at less than half the price of mach-3 and it works very well.


----------



## Koing

Mach 3, blades last forever but considering I can barely grow any facial hair that explains it.

Tip, if you dry off the blades after you are done they will last 2-3x as long!

Koing


----------



## LJD

Never ever found a better cream than "Arko" products . My favourite been the 'sensitive" stuff. I honestly believe people get too sucked into the shaving forums and the "snake oils" and spending money thing... just like a torch forum !!


----------



## KO_81

Just before Christmas I treated myself to a Braun Clean & Renew shaver which I use most of the time, but once a month will have a nice wet shave using a generic 3 blade razor.

Have always wanted to have a proper barber shop shave, will sometime soon as it looks so relaxing.


----------



## Chromejob

I finally kicked the modern shave kit racket when I found I could get a 100-pack (20 boxes) of Wilkinson double-edge blades for roughly 5Â¢US each from Amazon sellers. Traveling with them's a wee bit more tricky, but worth it. The cost of Mach3 and Fusion and whatnot over here is absurd.


----------



## martinzx

Tried most stuff out there, always return to the Gillette Senosr Excel & Gillette Gel, the razors last a long time & are great value & shaves as close as anything I have tried over the years


----------



## gmc38

I started using a DE safety razor a couple of years ago. Much more enjoyable. I use a Muhle razor and a super badger brush.


----------



## blackandgolduk

Have been using a Merkur HD for about 4 years, alongside a variety of blades. Took a bit of learning at the beginning, but wouldn't go back to the semi-disposables of before.

I'm expected to have a shave before every shift and two things got to me; the cost of the Mach 3 blades and the fact that trying to eke out the use of them led to razor rash. I tend to bin the DE blades after three or four shaves leading to a quicker and nicer shave as I don't want to be buggering about at 0430! I use a badger brush and traditional soap, finishing off with a bit of Old Spice.

I've tried an electric razor after my brother bought me a Braun for Chrimbo a couple of years ago. Couldn't get on with it - never got a close shave, took forever and seemed to aggravate my skin. Never tried again, wet shave every time from now on...


----------



## GAJA

I use my Philips Nivea Electric shaver and finish off with a Gillette Sensor (cheap blades on ebay)


----------



## Wookie_66

Bringing this topic back to the top.

I have always fancied giving a cut throat razor ago. Now I have been doing a bit of reading over the last few days for some reason and would like to give it a go. Now should I go straight out and buy a shavette (Cut throat with disposable DE blades) or go with a DE/safety razor? Any thoughts…

I currently mostly use an electric foil because it gives a good shave and on hols and when the occasion takes me I will wet shave (usually Mach 3) ending up doing at least a side shave and if not against the grain as I like it close. With the gain just doesn't cut the mustard.

As with Automatics watches and old air cooled dubs there is something about going back and doing stuff the old way that is appealing.

If I do this can I stick with either the foam out a can or the shaving oils until I commit. The shaving oils are great for hols as they are so small.


----------



## badgersdad

Ah, a zombie shaving thread.

I recently bought a wilkinson sword hydro three and it's brilliant. No irritation at all.


----------



## Symon

I know it is pretty much the coolest and manliest way to shave, but I really don't recommend it if you're not always very careful/alert when you shave. I am usually still half asleep when I shave in the morning and have managed to erally hurt myself with a straight razor.


----------



## Gpts

Wookie_66 said:


> Bringing this topic back to the top.
> 
> I have always fancied giving a cut throat razor ago. Now I have been doing a bit of reading over the last few days for some reason and would like to give it a go. Now should I go straight out and buy a shavette (Cut throat with disposable DE blades) or go with a DE/safety razor? Any thoughts…
> 
> I currently mostly use an electric foil because it gives a good shave and on hols and when the occasion takes me I will wet shave (usually Mach 3) ending up doing at least a side shave and if not against the grain as I like it close. With the gain just doesn't cut the mustard.
> 
> As with Automatics watches and old air cooled dubs there is something about going back and doing stuff the old way that is appealing.
> 
> If I do this can I stick with either the foam out a can or the shaving oils until I commit. The shaving oils are great for hols as they are so small.


shavettes are scary and not a pleasurable experience. Cut throats are weirdly kinder but hard to keep shave ready, but if you have the time and money are beautiful. DE for me is perfect.quite easy to get a great shave, but still a huge choice of razors and blades to keep you as crazy / interested as about watches. Took me about 3 years to find my "Grail" razor.


----------



## Wookie_66

> Ah, a zombie shaving thread.
> 
> I recently bought a wilkinson sword hydro three and it's brilliant. No irritation at all.


I probably will be a zombie after I have had a ago.

Its a skill I think I should learn. Bragging rights as well. I wont use it on a dailey basis but I think I need to give this ago and now I have found the cheaper option of shavettes I think its time to make the plung.

On DE Is there a differance between the screw in blades vs the butterfly openers?


----------



## Lou61

I returned to DE and SE shaving two or three years ago and really enjoy it. The cartridges were so expensive, so I used to make them last 'just one more shave' for ages and my skin suffered. Blunt blades need more pressure to keep making them work and this was no good for my boat race. For me, DE shaving is cheaper (if you avoid the various acquisition disorders!) and kinder. I also regularly use a couple of single edge razors (Ever Ready and Schick) which also give excellent (but very different) shaves. Occasionally use a Weck hair shaper with the guard removed, which is more or less the same thing as a straight 'frame back' razor. This requires a little more care but, again, gives a very satisfying shave. Cartridge razors can GET IN THE SEA (unless I'm flying with carry-on luggage, and even then I use a vintage Wilkinson single-edge cart. razor).

Lou


----------



## Symon

I do feel bad about all the wasted plastic, throwing away the whole thing once a week...


----------



## 44whitehall

Sorry to dredge-up an old thread, but like Lou above I'm a DE/SE shaver (though pretty well exclusively SE) both head and face and wonder how it was that I only started in my mid thirties.

Perhaps taking pleasure in vintage razors was a natural lead-in to vintage watches...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wookie_66

44whitehall said:


> Sorry to dredge-up an old thread, but like Lou above I'm a DE/SE shaver (though pretty well exclusively SE) both head and face and wonder how it was that I only started in my mid thirties.
> 
> Perhaps taking pleasure in vintage razors was a natural lead-in to vintage watches...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 See head. You brave boy. I once a month cut my face up with a shavette.

Keep on meaning to invest in a de to give it ago.

Just can't let go of the electric


----------



## Prado

I've also converted to traditional shaving some years ago (probably a decade or more).

Till then, shaving was often a nightmare. But finally shaving became a pleasure and... I found a new hobby!

I started with a Wilkinson Classic DE razor, but then I got some more safety razors: Merkur 39C (slant), Muhle R41 (open comb) and Muhle R106.

My favourite is the Muhle R41 "Shark" paired with a Feather blade.










I also have some shaving brushes.










and I've tried lots of different shaving soaps and creams. Here are some:










I even made my own boxes to keep some of my stuff










As I said, it turned into a hobby... Sorry if I'm being boring (I posted some pictures to avoid that, but... you never know!)


----------



## Chromejob

I had Merkur "slant" DE razor that my father had bought me, every time over the years that I'd tried it, it cut me. I finally threw it out in anger, not realizing what I could sell it for.  Have been using antique Gillette DE safety razors (the gentlest I've found), an a new one from Crabtree & Evelyn (branded, made by another company, the name escapes me).

Used to use shaving soap in a bowl, have used a shaving cream mixed up in a mug with a badger brush now.

Glad to see Musgo Real, I love their classic scent. I also use Lucky Tiger premium (US brand) and Pro Raso.

Make my own aftershave as well. It's not hard. Witch hazel, some tea tree oil, some aloe vera gel, some bay rum. Shake it up and I'm good for a month or two.

I have my head cut close every 15-21 days, I don't think I have the discipline or skill to shave my hole head. 



Prado said:


> … and I've tried lots of different shaving soaps and creams. Here are some:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made my own boxes to keep some of my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, it turned into a hobby... Sorry if I'm being boring (I posted some pictures to avoid that, but... you never know!)


I love those boxes, I could use one or two, I buy blades by the 100.

I think that black-handled razor is the same as I have. Edwin Jaeger? Does that sound right?


----------



## 44whitehall

Nice stuff in there!

I'm pretty well exclusively a GEM/Ever-Ready 1912 style razor guy. Top of the tree (for me) is the Streamline, though I'm less fancy with my brushes preferring boar to badger.

Martin de Candre is my favourite soap, whipped-up in a Steve Woodhead mug-style bowl.

The face is bearded so heads it is for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fitz666

Have a look at Cornerstone, a new shaving company. They deliver them to you and they are equally as good as a Mach3, if not better.


----------



## Prado

Chromejob said:


> I had Merkur "slant" DE razor that my father had bought me, every time over the years that I'd tried it, it cut me. I finally threw it out in anger, not realizing what I could sell it for.  Have been using antique Gillette DE safety razors (the gentlest I've found), an a new one from Crabtree & Evelyn (branded, made by another company, the name escapes me).
> 
> Used to use shaving soap in a bowl, have used a shaving cream mixed up in a mug with a badger brush now.
> 
> Glad to see Musgo Real, I love their classic scent. I also use Lucky Tiger premium (US brand) and Pro Raso.
> 
> Make my own aftershave as well. It's not hard. Witch hazel, some tea tree oil, some aloe vera gel, some bay rum. Shake it up and I'm good for a month or two.
> 
> I have my head cut close every 15-21 days, I don't think I have the discipline or skill to shave my hole head.
> 
> I love those boxes, I could use one or two, I buy blades by the 100.
> 
> I think that black-handled razor is the same as I have. Edwin Jaeger? Does that sound right?


Well, it's a Muhle r106, but I think it's similar.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH

Fitz666 said:


> Have a look at Cornerstone, a new shaving company. They deliver them to you and they are equally as good as a Mach3, if not better.


 Just did, think I'll give them a try. :thumbsup:


----------



## MPH

Hi

I've just joined up here and posted on the "Hello" page.

I saw this section so thought I'd just mention that other than watches my other "interest" for a good few years has been traditional shaving. I like straight "cut-throat" razors, Double edge razors and shaving brushes.

Bizarrely I moved away from the cartridge razors in order to save money.... But it didn't really work out that way!!!!

I was just wondering if anyone else here has any interest in this? Or potentially on the UK forums "The Shaving Room" or "Against The Grain"?

All the best,

Matt


----------



## Pete wilding

Unfortunately not,due to appalling eyesight and a vested interest in keeping my throat intact.


----------



## Littlelegs

I went to a DE razor earlier this year as I was sick of the cost of cartridge razors and the burn they gave me. After a bit of research I went for the Edwin Jagger DE89L. It took a few shaves to get used to it but I wouldn't go back to cartridge razors now. It gives a much better shave and less burn :thumbs_up:


----------



## WRENCH

Nope, to many memories of bits of toilet roll stuck to my puss. :laughing2dw:


----------



## mtysox

I did like a good shave before but never really managed to use a cut throat razor myself. There is a traditional barber near us that does a haircut and shave for £8 all in which is a bargain! Now I have a beard so he only does the edges to keep it smart but I agree a cut throat is so much cleaner, smoother and accurate than a gillette type razor


----------



## Buuk

There are a few 'trendy' barbers shops here in Manchester that offer a traditional shave (for trendy boutique prices!). Outside of the city centre you find most of the barbers in Moss Side offer a traditional hot towel shave at a reasonable price. For years I used to get a haircut and a shave on Princess Road then later on Claremont Road.


----------



## longplay

Aha, I knew there'd be another shaving nutter in here somewhere.

Always been a wet shaver but got fed up of the Gillette-tax a few years back and have been a happy DE man since.

Not really saved me any money (although I do have enough shaving soap/cream for several lifetimes), but some great shaves.


----------



## Pete wilding

I Just bought one of them Edwin jagger DE razor,does a great job but throat is like a busted blood orange afterwards,need to get some pre shave oil or balm otherwise it will be getting launched


----------



## MPH

longplay said:


> Aha, I knew there'd be another shaving nutter in here somewhere.
> 
> Always been a wet shaver but got fed up of the Gillette-tax a few years back and have been a happy DE man since.
> 
> Not really saved me any money (although I do have enough shaving soap/cream for several lifetimes), but some great shaves.


 Lol. Yes I have a "couple" of soaps myself! I am very slowly trying to get through them!

Glad I'm not the only nutter! 



Pete wilding said:


> I Just bought one of them Edwin jagger DE razor,does a great job but throat is like a busted blood orange afterwards,need to get some pre shave oil or balm otherwise it will be getting launched


 It takes a while to get the angles right, but it's worth it when it all comes together..... Then you go nuts and buy loads of stuff you don't need! Lol.


----------



## Pete wilding

No PAIN No Gain


----------



## Always"watching"

What an intriguing thread-head, dear MPH. The whole history of shaving and shaving accessories is fascinating - and note how beards have become very fashionable again, especially as part of the new so-called "hipster" look, which actually harks back to the earlier part of the 20th century. My grandfather used a cut-throat razor all his shaving life, and I remember his leather strop and myself accidentally cutting my hand when examining one of his razors.

I never dared to use a cut-throat razor myself, and I think I have always used either multi-blade disposables or an electric shaver. I am not particularly hirsuit, so shaving can be pretty much left to an electric shaver. Before I sign off on this one, I must just mention that today, at an antiques fair, a lady showed me the tiniest bladed safety razor, from about the 1930s. It fitted into a tiny metal box smaller than a match box and was engraved on the box lid. "Ladies Boudoir razor."

:biggrin:


----------



## longplay

There's a great scene in North by Northwest where Carey Grant is trying to shave with one of those.

@Pete wilding spend a bit of time 'mapping' your stubble growth and try to only go with the grain initially -- won't be as smooth but should be less painful. And remember, no pressure.

Shave balm, even the cheapest stuff, is well worth the investment.

Just remembe, @Always"watching", a clean-shaven chin never goes out of fashion. :wink:


----------



## Hussle

I changed to a DE razor 5 years ago because of the cost and the burn of a disposable and haven't looked back. Best thing I ever did for better skin condition. I do a three pass shave every other day and don't have any issues.

As already said, take your time, practice with the angles and zero pressure, let the weight of the razor do the work.

I've had an Edwin Jagger from the start and a Merkur Futur, dropped the EJ and broke it last week so just the Merkur now. Cost wise, massive savings, I get a box of 100 blades (Astra Platinum) for less than £10 which so far has lasted me 18 months. I will never go back to electric or disposable multi blade rubbish.


----------



## Say

MPH said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just joined up here and posted on the "Hello" page.
> 
> I saw this section so thought I'd just mention that other than watches my other "interest" for a good few years has been traditional shaving. I like straight "cut-throat" razors, Double edge razors and shaving brushes.
> 
> Bizarrely I moved away from the cartridge razors in order to save money.... But it didn't really work out that way!!!!
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else here has any interest in this? Or potentially on the UK forums "The Shaving Room" or "Against The Grain"?
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Matt


 Well mph I've just done my first shave with a de razor and must admit it was quite good, seemed very close. No problems and will continue to use it for now and get the hang of it. I used the brush for the cream to lather my face, it's completely new to me as I've never used this process before, so far so good :thumbsup:


----------



## MPH

Say said:


> Well mph I've just done my first shave with a de razor and must admit it was quite good, seemed very close. No problems and will continue to use it for now and get the hang of it. I used the brush for the cream to lather my face, it's completely new to me as I've never used this process before, so far so good :thumbsup:


 That's great! Well done.  Just keep it steady. Often it's when you get confident and a bit quicker that it bites. Lol.

If you get the bug you should check out the shaving forums "Against the grain" and "the shaving room". They are great places, but beware.... There are plenty of "enablers" on there that will help you spend your money on stuff you don't need!!!!


----------



## Lou61

Yes, shaving nutter here too. Have used a DE for a few years now and have many more soaps, razors and brushes than a actually need. 710 has banished all my stuff to a separate 'shaving room'. I'm very happy with this arrangement.


----------



## jsud2002

I have always been a throw away disposable kind of guy but this topic has caught my interest .. Time for a little google searching


----------



## Say

MPH said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just joined up here and posted on the "Hello" page.
> 
> I saw this section so thought I'd just mention that other than watches my other "interest" for a good few years has been traditional shaving. I like straight "cut-throat" razors, Double edge razors and shaving brushes.
> 
> Bizarrely I moved away from the cartridge razors in order to save money.... But it didn't really work out that way!!!!
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else here has any interest in this? Or potentially on the UK forums "The Shaving Room" or "Against The Grain"?
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Matt


 Mph what is your set up regarding razor, brush and cream, make and opinion please. How do your store them ? If you use a brush do you rinse out every time ? What blades do you use and where from ? Thankyou :thumbsup:


----------



## MPH

Say said:


> Mph what is your set up regarding razor, brush and cream, make and opinion please. How do your store them ? If you use a brush do you rinse out every time ? What blades do you use and where from ? Thankyou :thumbsup:


 Hi

Other than straight razors I have 2 DE'S (double edge) and one SE (single edge). My DEs are a feather AS-D2 and a PILs. My SE is called a Mongoose. I mostly use my mongoose, but use the DEs every now and again for a change. These are the best razors I have tried and really work well for me.

I have 10 brushes of various makes and a number of soaps/creams so it's difficult to give my opinions on all of them. I have tried many brushes but limit myself to only keeping 10.

When I use a brush I always thoroughly rinse it until it runs clear of soap. I towel it dry and it then needs to dry thoroughly between uses, so that's many peoples excuse to have more than one brush!  I use a brush for a day or two and then move it to my bedroom so it's out of the damp bathroom to allow it to dry properly.

Blade wise (for DEs) I like Astra Platinums, Rapira and Feather. The feathers are seriously sharp so beware of you ever try them!



jsud2002 said:


> I have always been a throw away disposable kind of guy but this topic has caught my interest .. Time for a little google searching


 Give it a go... What's the worse that can happen..........

Lol.


----------



## Pete wilding

A recent convert to EJ DE i have literally just had a shave up from down using pre shave oil and cream.....

Wow that is what I call a close shave.

Feels great


----------



## jsud2002

MPH said:


> Give it a go... What's the worse that can happen..........
> 
> Lol.


 Just been looking at the Lord L6 DE razor I have read they are good for a beginner and a reasonable price.

Definitely going to be giving it a go.


----------



## MPH

jsud2002 said:


> Just been looking at the Lord L6 DE razor I have read they are good for a beginner and a reasonable price.
> 
> Definitely going to be giving it a go.


 Good for you. 

I don't know anything about that razor, but many start with an Edwin Jagger DE89. It's more money (around £20), but many people love it.

Whatever you choose good luck!


----------



## Pete wilding

Feathers are serious sharp blades use with caution........great shave though


----------



## Say

Thanks mph have done some research and like you said the Edwin jagger does get some good reviews. I'm currently using a vintage Gillette de I got from an elderly friend ( super cleaned before use ) so far so good. My daughter got me a wilkinson sword brush and pot of shave cream, can't remember name just now, Blackbeard or something, quite good. As time goes on I will probably review and try others but there's nothing better than experience from others so thankyou for your reply :thumbsup:



MPH said:


> Hi
> 
> Other than straight razors I have 2 DE'S (double edge) and one SE (single edge). My DEs are a feather AS-D2 and a PILs. My SE is called a Mongoose. I mostly use my mongoose, but use the DEs every now and again for a change. These are the best razors I have tried and really work well for me.
> 
> I have 10 brushes of various makes and a number of soaps/creams so it's difficult to give my opinions on all of them. I have tried many brushes but limit myself to only keeping 10.
> 
> When I use a brush I always thoroughly rinse it until it runs clear of soap. I towel it dry and it then needs to dry thoroughly between uses, so that's many peoples excuse to have more than one brush!  I use a brush for a day or two and then move it to my bedroom so it's out of the damp bathroom to allow it to dry properly.
> 
> Blade wise (for DEs) I like Astra Platinums, Rapira and Feather. The feathers are seriously sharp so beware of you ever try them!


----------



## MPH

Ohhhhhh. I forgot to mention:

For those just starting off with a double edge safety razor, if you "pm" me your address I will happily sent you some different blades to try. I have a few, so am happy to do so. It's a bit mind boggling to start with given all the different types.

Matt


----------



## longplay

jsud2002 said:


> I have always been a throw away disposable kind of guy but this topic has caught my interest .. Time for a little google searching


 That is the first step on a slippery slope! 

---

Thought I would add my two cents (I do maintain a shave review blog).

A nice Edwin Jagger DE89 or a Merkur 34C is generally regarded as a good starting point -- they'll set you back about £20 in Amazon. You can certainly get cheaper though (and a LOT more expensive).

Blades, there's a million of them. A lot of places do mixed packs so you can try a range, find your favourite and then buy a bulk pack. £10-15 for 100 blades is not uncommon.

Brushes comes in plenty of flavours -- I bought my brother a 'bodger' (mix of boar and badger) as his first and that seems to be going okay. I've come around to synthetics -- cheap, dry fast and perform pretty well. The snobs will talk about badger hair but boar and horse work perfectly well for a lot less money. Note that natural hair brushes will take a bit of time to wear in so don't worry if they feel scratchy (or smell odd) initially.

Software (soaps and creams) - you can pick up Palmolive in most supermarkets (49p is hard to beat). Best bang for your buck (for me) is probably Taylor of Old Bond Street creams -- you can get them in a lot of places, £8-10 and will probably last you 6 months. Soaps can take a bit more effort/skill to load, but some awesome stuff out there -- plenty of UK artisans too.

Grab yourself some aftershave balm to round it out, even a £3 bottle of Nivea will be adequate.

There are plenty of videos on YouTube to show you technique, etc.


----------



## Say

Me and wifey went to Liverpool for the night last night so I thought I would look around for some male grooming gear. Well what a total loss, looked everywhere for de shavers, blades and soap, could only find expensive cream/soap in John Lewis. Went to Superdrug and opted for some john wilkinson soap, worth a try, will see. Very disappointed that of all the shops I searched I couldn't find any de razors or blades, plenty of cartridge type and gel/foam at mega prices and grooming gear for beards. Online searching now, going to look at the Edwin jagger and more reviews. Thanks to Matt for his help so far. :thumbsup:


----------



## longplay

Most supermarkets stock a pack of DE blades -- a single, unbranded pack usually. Otherwise you're pretty much relegated to specialist shops (mainly in London) or online (the usual culprits or specialist retailers).

Oh, and Boots don't too bad, with their own range and some other stuff -- not sure you'd get a razor though, maybe a plastic Wilkinson Sword if you're very lucky.


----------



## MPH

I shop mostly online. I would love to shop local, but there's just enough people wanting it to have a large selection locally.

Most online shops are good, and % off codes are often available through the online UK forums.


----------



## Say

longplay said:


> Most supermarkets stock a pack of DE blades -- a single, unbranded pack usually. Otherwise you're pretty much relegated to specialist shops (mainly in London) or online (the usual culprits or specialist retailers).
> 
> Oh, and Boots don't too bad, with their own range and some other stuff -- not sure you'd get a razor though, maybe a plastic Wilkinson Sword if you're very lucky.


 It was hopeless longplay went into Boots,Tesco,Superdrug,Debenhams and John Lewis to name a few, no de razors whatsoever and no blades. Couldn't find a wilkos or Waitrose as they had some according to the internet. I will get it sorted one way or another :thumbsup:


----------



## longplay

MPH said:


> I shop mostly online. I would love to shop local, but there's just enough people wanting it to have a large selection locally.
> 
> Most online shops are good, and % off codes are often available through the online UK forums.


 And Shave Dash is well recommended if you want to try out soaps and creams without having to buy a full size offering.


----------



## Say

Just looked at shavedash longplay great prices on blades, very good, thanks for that. Do you use shave cream or soap?



longplay said:


> And Shave Dash is well recommended if you want to try out soaps and creams without having to buy a full size offering.


----------



## longplay

Say said:


> Just looked at shavedash longplay great prices on blades, very good, thanks for that. Do you use shave cream or soap?


 Both.

Speaking very generally, creams are a bit easier/quicker/less messy to lather and have a stronger scent. Soaps offer better slickness and performance.

I even have some brushless creams -- the equivalent of quartz for watch snobs.

You'll find the most common phrase uttered in the shave community is YMMV - Your Mileage May Vary -- as everyone's tastes, preferences and experience differ. Even the type of water you have can change the performance of a product (apparently, not noticed it myself).


----------



## DJH584

This very subject is being discussed on a photographic forum I belong to. As a result of this thread and that one I have ordered one of these: https://www.edwinjagger.co.uk/3d-laser-diamond-de-razor.html along with a ten pack of Wilkinson Sword blades.

At the moment there is a 10% discount on offer as well as free P&P if the order exceeds £25.00 (after discount methinks).
No idea when to expect the razor but will obviously give it a go when it arrives.


----------



## Steve D UK

A mate of mine got a cutthroat razor, badger-hair brush, mirror, assorted soaps and creams from his wife as a Christmas pressie a few years ago. He used it on the first day of his holiday (we all went away just after Boxing day). He came down next morning looking like he'd been ten rounds with Edward scissor hands. Hasn't used it since.


----------



## MPH

DJH584 said:


> This very subject is being discussed on a photographic forum I belong to. As a result of this thread and that one I have ordered one of these: https://www.edwinjagger.co.uk/3d-laser-diamond-de-razor.html along with a ten pack of Wilkinson Sword blades.
> 
> At the moment there is a 10% discount on offer as well as free P&P if the order exceeds £25.00 (after discount methinks).
> No idea when to expect the razor but will obviously give it a go when it arrives.


 That should be a cracking razor. Just remember to go slow, and find your feet first. It's easy to get over confident, but once your technique is good you won't regret it! 

Good luck!



Steve D UK said:


> A mate of mine got a cutthroat razor, badger-hair brush, mirror, assorted soaps and creams from his wife as a Christmas pressie a few years ago. He used it on the first day of his holiday (we all went away just after Boxing day). He came down next morning looking like he'd been ten rounds with Edward scissor hands. Hasn't used it since.


 Learning to use a safety razor is one thing, but a cutthroat takes some time!!! I still won't use one on a work night .... Just incase I end up going to work with a stupid great cut on my face! It doesn't really happen anymore, but you can never guarantee it won't..... It just takes one lapse in concentration!!!


----------



## Say

MPH just ordered the Edwin Jagger from the shaving shack, great reviews, even found a discount code online. Might invest in more from them if all goes well. Great post m8, definitely got my attention :thumbsup:


----------



## MPH

Say said:


> MPH just ordered the Edwin Jagger from the shaving shack, great reviews, even found a discount code online. Might invest in more from them if all goes well. Great post m8, definitely got my attention :thumbsup:


 .... And you've just taken your first steps down the slippery slope!!! Lol.

Hope you enjoy it!!!!


----------



## Say

Hi members, to them that use the de shavers and brush set up, how do your store them while waiting for your next shave. Is it on a proper stand or sat in the shave bowl. I have read that the shaver needs to be carefully dried then left to air dry. I don't have anything yet to put them on or in, first time using de. What is your set up please, advice greatly appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## DJH584

MPH said:


> That should be a cracking razor. Just remember to go slow, and find your feet first. It's easy to get over confident, but once your technique is good you won't regret it!
> 
> Good luck!


 My Jagger DE arrived and I gave it a try using my usual Nivea shaving foam and the three pass method as demonstrated on the 'tube by geofatboy.
I also followed his advice about using the weight of the razor to do the work - a method which I have to say works very well. On the down pass let the weight of the razor and gravity do the work and I did.

However the three observations I would make about using a DE razor as opposed to a multi-blade plastic offering are these:

1. I felt that the razor head was a tad harsh on my skin particularly on the downward pass. This could be down to the fact I am using shaving foam as opposed to a soap or a cream. It could also be that I am used to my multi-blade Mach 3 having a lube strip on it.

2. Once I had "finished" my shave, I found that I had missed some areas on the jaw line. This was despite using my usual shaving method of lifting my skin above the jaw line so I had a flat surface to shave against. Obviously I will have to change my technique to prevent this as this never happened with the Mach 3.

3. My skin felt very dry after the shave - something I didn't get with the Mach 3 - so I will have to invest in some aftershave balm.

@MPH Thanks for the advice about taking it slow. I did exactly that and NO I haven't cut myself - YET :laugh:

Regards

David


----------



## Say

This is for you Matt (mph) and any other interested members. This mug was kindly bought for me by some very good friends and the soap was a great gift from Matt, also is the Edwin jagger de I purchased from the shaving shack, will be trying the two tomorrow, cheers Matt :thumbsup:


----------



## Say

Hey David I'm finding the new way of shaving quite good, nice and close. I'm using Bluebeard cream and brush to lather face, Gillette de razor with an Astra blade and so far so good. Must admit though m8 it is a learning curve and very new after years of cartridge shaving but I do like the extra pampering I can give myself, I just hope I don't go to mad and take longer than my wife to get ready for a night out :thumbsup:


----------



## MPH

Say said:


> This is for you Matt (mph) and any other interested members. This mug was kindly bought for me by some very good friends and the soap was a great gift from Matt, also is the Edwin jagger de I purchased from the shaving shack, will be trying the two tomorrow, cheers Matt :thumbsup:


 Looks good!!!!! Hope you like it.


----------



## MPH

DJH584 said:


> My Jagger DE arrived and I gave it a try using my usual Nivea shaving foam and the three pass method as demonstrated on the 'tube by geofatboy.
> I also followed his advice about using the weight of the razor to do the work - a method which I have to say works very well. On the down pass let the weight of the razor and gravity do the work and I did.
> 
> However the three observations I would make about using a DE razor as opposed to a multi-blade plastic offering are these:
> 
> 1. I felt that the razor head was a tad harsh on my skin particularly on the downward pass. This could be down to the fact I am using shaving foam as opposed to a soap or a cream. It could also be that I am used to my multi-blade Mach 3 having a lube strip on it.
> 
> 2. Once I had "finished" my shave, I found that I had missed some areas on the jaw line. This was despite using my usual shaving method of lifting my skin above the jaw line so I had a flat surface to shave against. Obviously I will have to change my technique to prevent this as this never happened with the Mach 3.
> 
> 3. My skin felt very dry after the shave - something I didn't get with the Mach 3 - so I will have to invest in some aftershave balm.
> 
> @MPH Thanks for the advice about taking it slow. I did exactly that and NO I haven't cut myself - YET :laugh:
> 
> Regards
> 
> David


 Technique is everything with DE shaving, and unfortunately it can take some time to perfect. By the sounds of it you are doing great, but a big difference between DE and cartridge is that you can use pressure in cartridge. As such you get all the hairs as you are pushing into them. With DE you'd remove half your face this way, so you have to go light. The angle of the head in relation to the face is key with DE and if it alters (to a bad angle) as you, for instance, move over your chin you will not cut the hairs.

With the 3 passes you'll get the majority of them, but after a bit of careful practice I'm sure you'll find it a better (and more enjoyable) shave!

I always use an aftershave Balm. The Nivea stuff you can buy anywhere is really great for the price... Especially as it's often on sale in the super markets!


----------



## Say

MPH said:


> Looks good!!!!! Hope you like it.


 Hey Matt on my post up above I was wondering how you store your razor and brush in between shaves, do you have a stand ?


----------



## MPH

Say said:


> Hey Matt on my post up above I was wondering how you store your razor and brush in between shaves, do you have a stand ?


 My brush is washed and dried gently on a towel, and then probably swapped with a different brush, therefore being moved to a dry environment to allow it to completely dry. No stands. Nothing against them, but I've never felt the need.

My razors are just opened slightly before rinsing, to allow some water to flow through, but leaving the blade in it. I then just shake the water off and leave it to dry in my bathroom, still a little open. Of course you have to make sure you tighten it up again before you next use it!


----------



## Say

Great Matt just what I wanted to know. Is your brush badger ? If so does it make a difference from synthetic



MPH said:


> My brush is washed and dried gently on a towel, and then probably swapped with a different brush, therefore being moved to a dry environment to allow it to completely dry. No stands. Nothing against them, but I've never felt the need.
> 
> My razors are just opened slightly before rinsing, to allow some water to flow through, but leaving the blade in it. I then just shake the water off and leave it to dry in my bathroom, still a little open. Of course you have to make sure you tighten it up again before you next use it!


----------



## MPH

Say said:


> Great Matt just what I wanted to know. Is your brush badger ? If so does it make a difference from synthetic


 Yes mine are badger. I'd be less fussy with a synthetic, as they are less prone to issues and are somewhat cheaper!  i.e doubt I'd move them to a dry room to dry out.


----------



## Say

Sorry for the questions Matt but experience is the answer. Is badger better? If multiple cartridge blades aren't as good as de why do we have to have 2-3 passes. I can get away with one with the de and it feels ok but just a question to you as why, thanks m8



MPH said:


> Yes mine are badger. I'd be less fussy with a synthetic, as they are less prone to issues and are somewhat cheaper!  i.e doubt I'd move them to a dry room to dry out.


----------



## MPH

Say said:


> Sorry for the questions Matt but experience is the answer. Is badger better? If multiple cartridge blades aren't as good as de why do we have to have 2-3 passes. I can get away with one with the de and it feels ok but just a question to you as why, thanks m8


 I don't know if badgers better, but I prefer them. Many prefer synthetics, so it's just a personal choice.

The 3 passes thing is because everyone chases a BBS Shave (baby butt smooth), so the 3 directions should get every hair regardless of which direction it is growing. This isn't required but when you get a BBS it is way better than any cartridge shave. I generally do two passes, with and against the grain.


----------



## Kev7950

Jeez I would be too scared of cutting myself. I do like the idea of a brush though, I used to give my old dad a shave when he could no longer do it. Funny, I used to push my tongue into parts of my face to improve the catchment area on his.

God I'm getting old!


----------



## Say

MPH said:


> I don't know if badgers better, but I prefer them. Many prefer synthetics, so it's just a personal choice.
> 
> The 3 passes thing is because everyone chases a BBS Shave (baby butt smooth), so the 3 directions should get every hair regardless of which direction it is growing. This isn't required but when you get a BBS it is way better than any cartridge shave. I generally do two passes, with and against the grain.


 Thanks Matt, first class. Thankyou for your time and advice :thumbsup:


----------



## MPH

Say said:


> Thanks Matt, first class. Thankyou for your time and advice :thumbsup:


 No prob!


----------



## Moggs

Regularly shave with any one of my 'cut throats'. Nothing comes close to a traditional wet shave with a finely honed razor. An indulgent luxury is a traditional hot towel prep followed by a Truefitt and Hill '1805' lather whipped up in a large shaving soap scuttle, applied with a badger silver tip bristle brush. Then a close encounter with my Dovo Bismarck, sharper than sharp, honed on Shapton ceramics and horsehide strop. Then to finish, a skin-tingling application of some fine cologne. Shaving should be a pleasure, not a chore!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MPH

Moggs said:


> Regularly shave with any one of my 'cut throats'. Nothing comes close to a traditional wet shave with a finely honed razor. An indulgent luxury is a traditional hot towel prep followed by a Truefitt and Hill '1805' lather whipped up in a large shaving soap scuttle, applied with a badger silver tip bristle brush. Then a close encounter with my Dovo Bismarck, sharper than sharp, honed on Shapton ceramics and horsehide strop. Then to finish, a skin-tingling application of some fine cologne. Shaving should be a pleasure, not a chore!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Now there is someone who knows what they are doing!!!


----------



## Moggs

Indeed. Love to see the risk assessment! I keep bees and ride motorcycles too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moggs

Not good practice to respond to own posts but... it's a bit of a passion! Open razor shaving is an acquired art. Total concentration on technique and good tools. It took me about 3 months to get proficient, starting oh so slowly with a single straightforward pass on a 'safe' area (probably not good to go for the jugular)... gradually getting used to the balance and feel of the razor and a little fine tuning here and there. There are some beautiful razors and shaving goodies available. I haven't had a mishap for many a moon. But when they cut, they cut!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

Quick answers:

Yes, silver tip badger is finer and will last long if you rinse it, store it brush down to dry in a stand. I wash mine quarterly with a wee bit of Castile soap (shampoo will do) and thoroughly rinse.

Yes, a stand for the DE razor is a fine idea. I rinse mine in water each time, keep the threads oiled with hair clipper oil, clean it quarterly with a soft, used toothbrush and a little Castile soap.

Keep a styptic pencil around for cuts. Bloc Hyalin or similar alum block will help sooth rough spot where you were too aggressive (learn not to do that!), helps staunch minor bleeding. It will dry, so rinse off later, or apply an aftershave lotion on top.

Use an after shave balm or lotion after thoroughly rinsing and patting dry with a towel. Save the cologne for areas you want scent; too much alcohol in cologne or eau de toilette. Lucky Tiger (US brand) makes a good after shave. Claus Porto Musgo Real is good, but pricey. You can make your own with witch hazel, some aloe vera gel mixed in. Try to avoid anything with a high alcohol content as it will dry the skin. A moisturizer for the final step is a good idea, as you've just scraped away some of your skin. Neutrogena, Aveeno, Oil of Olay are good brands. Several have a little SPF value for sun protection.

I know there have been previous threads on this topic, use Search to find them. there are probably more handy tips in those. I'm sure I've posted to 2-3 shaving threads here on TWF in past years.


----------



## Moggs

Chromejob said:


> Use an after shave balm or lotion after thoroughly rinsing and patting dry with a towel. Save the cologne for areas you want scent; too much alcohol in cologne or eau de toilette. Lucky Tiger (US brand) makes a good after shave. Claus Porto Musgo Real is good, but pricey. You can make your own with witch hazel, some aloe vera gel mixed in. Try to avoid anything with a high alcohol content as it will dry the skin. A moisturizer for the final step is a good idea, as you've just scraped away some of your skin. Neutrogena, Aveeno, Oil of Olay are good brands. Several have a little SPF value for sun protection.


 Agree with CJ. As close shaving inevitably has an exfoliating effect, it's important to calm and moisurise the skin. Any moisturiser will benefit (or seek out something really nice for those special treats). With this in mind, it's wise not to 'over-shave' with any blade until the hair follicles and skin become accustomed to a new regime. Cologne is not suited for "splasing all over". My routine includes washing the skin with hot, then cold (clean) water to rinse any residue, then close the pores. Then a soothing balm - ready to go.


----------



## Hussle

Trying different blades is something you can try to get better, closer shaves. We are all different and a blade that someone loves is no good to another, it also depends in the razor. I use Astra platinum in my EJ for best results and either Astra or Feather in my Merkur Future. I've tried loads of blades, some horrendous some brilliant but the next man may be the opposite. Depends on what kind of hair you have as well, some are more course than others. Gillette 7o'clock sharpedge are the best blades I've ever used.

I never use a brush anymore, got about 5 different ones but got tired of the faff, just use shave gel and a small amount if savlon afterwards as moisturiser, shave at night before bed, any cuts (if I get any which is rare these days) are gone by morning and still good by 7pm the next day.


----------



## Say

What do the members use to get a lather going, I will be using brush but is the lather created on the face or in a bowl/ mug, if so what do you use. From my photo above it doesn't show the holes in the mug, I've now done research and this is an old mug that really doesn't suit newer soaps/creams for creating a lather. Tools and opinions please. :thumbsup:


----------



## MPH

I generally bowl lather, but face lather sometimes and when on holiday/away from home.

I got this bowl from Steve Woodhead (pottery). It has textured inside so it really helps with the lathering (IMHO).


----------



## Say

Cheers Matt :thumbsup:


----------



## mtysox

I just came across this offer from Gillette. I know its not "traditional" shaving but for anyone that fancies it Gillette are giving away their Fusion 5 Proglide razors (worth £10-£12)You need to pay £2 to cover P&P. Its direct from Gillette: https://www.trygillette.com


----------



## Chromejob

mtysox said:


> I just came across this offer from Gillette. I know its not "traditional" shaving but for anyone that fancies it Gillette are giving away their Fusion 5 Proglide razors (worth £10-£12)You need to pay £2 to cover P&P. Its direct from Gillette: https://www.trygillette.com


LMAO! Great. Then how much do the razor blade replacements cost you? Back in the day they GAVE you the razor and you bought the blades. They can't even do that these days.

For lathering shave cream, I use a bowl, you get a more consistent lather. Now, most shaving bowls are super expensive, and a few that I've seen are more fragile the higher the price. I had a pretty porcelain bowl that shattered into a dozen pieces just sliding into the sink.  Never again.

So I've taken to finding wide mouth latte coffee mugs with a rounded bowl. I have a lovely one from Williams-Sonoma that I got on sale ($4), but I dropped it and broke off the handle. Still using it. Finding one isn't hard. You want an open, shallow mug/bowl, with an opening large enough for your hand and the brush to get into. Just rinse it out when you're done (it's handy to let the brush rinse/soak in for a couple of minutes while you give your face post-shave care), and air dry. Scrub monthly or quarterly. A simple latte mug can even be warshed in the automatic dishwasher!

Or ideally ... find a sturdy vintage shaving mug in an antique store. Old ones were built tough. New ones seem to be designed to shatter so they can sell you another. $35US for most mugs is highway robbery.


----------



## mtysox

@Chromejob I thought it was not too bad an offer - you get a voucher too so 4 replacement blades cost £4. However, I agree in the long term it works out more expensive. Personally I no longer shave. I have a full blown beard going on and just get the edges shaved by a traditional barber with a haircut every fortnight for £6!


----------



## Chromejob

mtysox said:


> @Chromejob I thought it was not too bad an offer - you get a voucher too so 4 replacement blades cost £4. However, I agree in the long term it works out more expensive. Personally I no longer shave. I have a full blown beard going on and just get the edges shaved by a traditional barber with a haircut every fortnight for £6!


 Though in no immediate danger, I'm sure, the shaving companies are probably paying attention to the move to traditional and more economical shaving materiel. There's a third party that sells multiblade cartridges for less, direct by mail, and I laugh because it's a half measure. That these companies have to give away the razor, or keep inventing even more things that make shaving better than ever, is pretty funny. "Five blades," "gel-like mystery goop on the blade cartridge," "four-way independent floating swiveling blades," "comes with complimentary sterilizer thingie, which you want to use before your lacerate yourself with this beast," etc.


----------



## Say

Hey Matt if you remember my photo of new scuttle, can you tell me why it has about 3/4 holes in the top. I have read that it's an old scuttle that when used the soap was harder and these were to let water through. Your opinion please. :thumbsup:


----------



## MPH

Say said:


> Hey Matt if you remember my photo of new scuttle, can you tell me why it has about 3/4 holes in the top. I have read that it's an old scuttle that when used the soap was harder and these were to let water through. Your opinion please. :thumbsup:


 Hi, to be honest I don't know, but I suspect that's right.

Also... Scuttles were designed to fill with warm water to keep the lather warm, so maybe these holes help warm the soap??? Just a guess though.


----------



## Chromejob

Chromejob said:


> I know there have been previous threads on this topic, use Search to find them. there are probably more handy tips in those. I'm sure I've posted to 2-3 shaving threads here on TWF in past years.


 Previous shaving threads:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/60650-shaving/

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/55458-watches-and-shaving/

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/30016-shaving-forum/


----------



## longplay

Say said:


> Hey Matt if you remember my photo of new scuttle, can you tell me why it has about 3/4 holes in the top. I have read that it's an old scuttle that when used the soap was harder and these were to let water through. Your opinion please. :thumbsup:


 I assume in the soap container/section? Supposedly they're drain holes (rather than for warming the soap).


----------



## Say

longplay said:


> I assume in the soap container/section? Supposedly they're drain holes (rather than for warming the soap).


 Yes longplay where the soap goes, it was bought for me by a dear friend and I think it's antique, well very old anyway. From what I've read they were used in older times, the base was filled with hot water and the brush could be stood in the spout. I'm not sure as to what soap they used though, reading a little suggests it was harder than today's, so the holes, as you say, could well have been to let water through. I'm learning all the time, and with help I will learn more. Currently tried some soap sample from Matt ( very kind man ), I tried to lather up with the scuttle but with little success so used a stainless steel bowl bought from home bargains for 39p until I can find a ceramic one as posted by Matt, better results and good lather. :thumbsup:


----------



## MPH

Say said:


> Yes longplay where the soap goes, it was bought for me by a dear friend and I think it's antique, well very old anyway. From what I've read they were used in older times, the base was filled with hot water and the brush could be stood in the spout. I'm not sure as to what soap they used though, reading a little suggests it was harder than today's, so the holes, as you say, could well have been to let water through. I'm learning all the time, and with help I will learn more. Currently tried some soap sample from Matt ( very kind man ), I tried to lather up with the scuttle but with little success so used a stainless steel bowl bought from home bargains for 39p until I can find a ceramic one as posted by Matt, better results and good lather. :thumbsup:


 I wouldn't say a bowl like mine was essential. I used a cereal bowl for quite some time, and although I think it takes a bit longer to lather up with a smooth ceramic bowl, it is perfectly useable.

The most important thing is to get the water ratio correct. I start to lather with a brush that has been soaked, but most of the water shaken out (I.e. not overly wet). Then as the lather starts to build I'll add water a little at a time until I'm happy. If you add too much water too soon you're on a hiding to nothing and it will be very thin, airy lather that dissapears on your face before you can shave with it!!! Lol.

To be honest it seemed to take me an age to get it right, but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## Say

Thanks Matt :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob

For those who're new to this, the shave soap/cream lather serves two primary purposes:



Keep the beard soft and wet, easier to cut.


Lubricate the razor as it cuts the beard and glides over your skin.


If either of these functions no longer works because the lather is wiped off, or too thin, need more soap/cream.


----------



## longplay

@Say scuttles are still a thing, you can buy new ones. Not tried them myself but as winter approaches I can see the appeal of warm lather. And it's a nice alternative to soaking your brush in the sink.

Hard soaps are still around, triple-milled being common (uber tough, but very long lasting). Some people recommend 'blooming' soaps before use, which is to say covering them in water so as to soften the outer layer, plus release the fragrance. Not strictly necessary but all part of the experience. Obviously your brush holds water too. Those two may be a reason for the drain holes.

@Chromejob don't forget helping the bristle stand up so you get a closer shave. The brush exfoliates too. I can't promise you'll look younger though. 

I certainly have fewer ingrown hairs since switching to DE shaving.

Smooth chops get quite addictive. I used to wet shave three times a week and use an electric shaver in between and on weekends. The shaver only gets used twice a week now, even a couple of quick passes with a brushless cream is so much better I can't be having the sand-paper feel I'm left with by the end of a day with the electric (and it's not a cheap beast).


----------



## Chromejob

I had a terrible experience with an admittedly entry level Braun electric razor I bought on sale once upon a time (for travel). I used a Norelco rotary shaver for years.

Actually, some of your discomfort may come from using two shaving methods. You might see improvement if you switch to solely DE shaving.


----------



## longplay

It's not discomfort, it's the inability to tame my manly stubble that's the issue.


----------



## Chromejob

Just checking … we're talking about shaving one's FACE, yes? Want to ensure we're on the same page as it were.


----------



## Citiz

This thread has caught my eye.

I think I will give this type of shaving a try, as the disposable ones give me a horrible shaving rash.


----------



## longplay

Good to hear about another (possible) convert.

Got my dad using a brush and cream -- although still on his Mach 3 -- and my brother picked it up last Christmas, got him a vintage razor for Chrimbo this year. So two converted in my clan at least.

If you can get someone to try it, even if they simply use brush/soap with their existing razor, I think the end result is enough to convince people.


----------



## DJH584

In amongst my Chrimbo pressies was a shaving stand complete with bowl and a tub of Taylor's of Old Bond Street shaving cream. So I gave that a wizz today. Given that it was my first go with a brush, I have yet to perfect a method to produce a decent lather. As they say practice makes perfect and I'll put less water in the bowl next time.

The difference between using this shaving cream and Nivea's shaving foam was immediately apparent - my Jagger razor glides effortlessly over my skin. It is like the difference between chalk and cheese.

The only niggle I have is the post shaving balm - another Nivea product - as it leaves my skin feeling greasy. So if any aficionados have any suggestions for a decent one, please let me know.


----------



## Pete wilding

Crabtree and Evelyn have there own range of post shave ephemera,.....but i can thoroughly recommend there post shave balm,it absorbs very quickly and makes your skin feel firm yet smooth.......£12 or so for a small bottle but you only need a tiny bit..........have a look


----------



## DJH584

@Pete wilding Thanks for the information Pete, I will go and have a look.


----------



## Pete wilding

You are very welcome,as a new convert to double shaving,constantly on the lookout for shaving products,much to the disgust of my missus, as all her creams,magic potions etc etc have been relegated to her dressing table


----------



## DJH584

Pete wilding said:


> .....much to the disgust of my missus, as all her creams,magic potions etc etc have been relegated to her dressing table


 Now if I could do that with MOH's rubbish stuff she has on the bathroom window sill, I'd be quids in to buy more shaving ephemera to store there :whistling: But then again, it would be a bit like collecting watches - the collection would grow :laugh:

In the meantime, I have looked up that company and a lot of their products are out of stock bar this one http://www.crabtree-evelyn.co.uk/travel-essentials/moroccan-myrrh-after-shave-balm-50ml-80143/ which I have now ordered.

Thanks again for your help Pete.

Regards

David


----------



## Pete wilding

Spot on David,will hit the spot


----------



## normdiaz

Having been bearded for nearly a year now, a Wahl beard trimmer and any disposable razor suffice. In my full-shave periods I rely on a Norelco electric.


----------



## Chromejob

DJH584 said:


> The only niggle I have is the post shaving balm - another Nivea product - as it leaves my skin feeling greasy. So if any aficionados have any suggestions for a decent one, please let me know.


 YOu don't have to use a single product. Alas, Blue Peter (Ingasetter, Scotland) is no more, I loved that stuff's bracing scent. (Was imported by Caswell-Massey here in the US.)

You can splash on witch hazel (NOT rubbing alcohol) for a post-shave soothing and disinfecting. I make up my own aftershave with witch hazel base, and a few additives. It's not a moisturizer, it just preps the face and helps rinse off any lingering shave cream/soap (which should have rinsed off with warm water already). After toweling dry, any good moisturizer will do, varying by teh season. Neutrogena, Aveeno, Oil of Olay,.... In the US, I like products by Lucky Tiger (their premium after shave splash has a sort of Bay Rum scent), their moisturizer goes a long way.

Ensure you're selecting a facial moisturizer. Body lotion is a no-no, and certainly not hand lotion. Just have to say that for the supermarket testers who cry "ripoff" at any turn.

If a moisturizer leaves you a tad greasy, just pat dry with a damp towel. Don't rub, don't rub it off, just blot like you would a document signed with a fountain pen. Should take away some of the lingering greasiness.

BTW, that Crabtree & Evelyn stuff is tres chere, you shouldn't have to pay lunch money for 1.7 oz of moisturizer. I find a good brand of moisturizer will cost less than two quid per ounce (doing rough conversion). I can usually get Oil of Olay (with a spot of sunblock in it) for roughly $1.50 per ounce or so, and the two packs at Costco last me over a year. Buy the scent/cologne/eau de toilette separately, the moisturizer is a daily use consumable if you want to take care of your face.


----------



## Chromejob

Postscript: skin scare specialists would tell you to rinse off any astringent (e.g. after shave lotion, witch hazel) with warm water before applying moisturizer. If you have dry skin, I would take that extra step.

Nice thing about the Lucky Tiger premium after shave is it is not alcohol based, so doesn't need to be splashed off. In fact, in summer, it's mildly moisturizing. But in our current climate conditions, applying a mild sunblock is still advised.


----------



## Teg62x

Just bought my first DE razor and brush/soap set, so will let you know how I get on!


----------



## relaxer7

I got a German DE Muhle something or other last year and have been very impressed with the quality and shave.

Haven't ventured any further into it all which probably best because I'll only convince myself I need a £100 razor, and a stand, then a number of different razors and will probably end up with a badger so I can make my own brushes. :laughing2dw:


----------



## GaryH

I've got several Merkurs and a few very cheap DE chinese razors. I'm currently sporting a very fetching/tramplike beard so don't shave. A couple of weeks ago I "ordered" a Feather AS-D2 on Massdrop. I think $138 shipped. UK price is £165 and I really want one. However, I cancelled the Massdrop the same day because (1) VAT/handing will eat into the saving and, mainly (2) £100+ for a razor is crazy and I can't afford it. The Feather does get great reviews, will last forever and you get what you pay for. I'll stick to my Merkur 34C if I do shave but will look out for a UK deal on the AS-D2.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## longplay

DJH584 said:


> The only niggle I have is the post shaving balm - another Nivea product - as it leaves my skin feeling greasy. So if any aficionados have any suggestions for a decent one, please let me know.


 L'Oreal stuff seems to be a bit better. Apply it sparingly, you only need a small amount (somewhere between 5- and 1-pence size).

Got my brother a couple vintage razors for Christmas, he actually owns more than me now -- miles behind on software though.


----------



## Chromejob

I threw out a Merkur recently that I got as a youth, it never failed to slice me regardless of the quality of DE blade within. It was a design with a slight curve along the edge of the blade. Silly me, I didn't refer to the 'Bay to see if I could sell it on to a new victim of blood sacrifice.


----------



## Teg62x

Well finally got time to try my first wet shave with my new DE razor and..... I didn't cut myself!! Which was my main worry. I watched a couple of guys on you tube and then went for it this morning. I think I need more practice as there were a couple of areas that weren't as good as my old Gillette multi blade thing, but I'm sure with practice I'll improve. I have to say it is quite an enjoyable process, I had my shower, then hot flannel to the face for a few minutes, then went for it! I tried lathering up again after the first pass, but as stated I need more practice especially the upper lip, which wasn't as smooth as normal. But on the whole I'm happy with my smooth baby bum cheeks!! :thumbsup:

Here is what I bought to start myself off.



all the above came to £55 delivered next day from the shaving shack. But now it is bought it should only be blades at a couple of quid a pack from now on, and hopefully my technique will improve with practice.


----------



## longplay

Nice. And Feathers are considered among the sharpest blades, so good work not nicking yourself. A few places do trial blade packs so you can have a play with different types.

Everyone's different in terms of blade longevity. I try and get four shaves out of mine, some do one shave and bin them, others have kept (mainly older) blades going for ages.


----------



## Teg62x

longplay said:


> Nice. And Feathers are considered among the sharpest blades, so good work not nicking yourself. A few places do trial blade packs so you can have a play with different types.
> 
> Everyone's different in terms of blade longevity. I try and get four shaves out of mine, some do one shave and bin them, others have kept (mainly older) blades going for ages.


 Is it worth trying different blades? Are some better than others i.e. Better material or longevity?

Do you shave everyday with your DE razor?

i need to be shaving every day so wondered if I should just use the DE at weekends when I have a bit more time!


----------



## Rotundus

Merkur 23c (neither the long handled nor the heavy duty) and Wilkinson Sword blades with Mitchell's shaving soap and a decent badger hair brush. Initial set up costs are not cheap but over time a HUGE saving on cartridges and foam.

I get about 5 or 6 shaves from a blade and shave 2 or 3 times a week. for a really close shave a second pass works wonders. Had been a blade shaver for years and have not found i cut myself anymore with a trad safety than i did with Gillette contour and squirty shaving foam. Mitchell's is ok, have a Taylor soap to start soon (Xmas pressie) will get back to you if that is markedly worse or better.

IMHO best shave after a hot shower, cleanser to get the crap out of the pores, shave , rinse and moisturise. after shave on neck and wrists only as a scent.

Have used elemis cleanser for ages (best bought from ebay in salon size containers other wise it is silly expensive), Bull Dog moisturiser (cheap as chips from asda etc) and finally just about to start another bottle of Sauvage aftershave (see bloody silly johny depppp ads on telly).

end result i look even more fekkin' awesomer than i did before :thumbsup:

PS why do folks think one would self lacerate more frequently on sharper blades ? poor lubrication or dull blades are more likely to do harm ... unless technique is way off the mark of course.


----------



## MPH

GaryH said:


> I've got several Merkurs and a few very cheap DE chinese razors. I'm currently sporting a very fetching/tramplike beard so don't shave. A couple of weeks ago I "ordered" a Feather AS-D2 on Massdrop. I think $138 shipped. UK price is £165 and I really want one. However, I cancelled the Massdrop the same day because (1) VAT/handing will eat into the saving and, mainly (2) £100+ for a razor is crazy and I can't afford it. The Feather does get great reviews, will last forever and you get what you pay for. I'll stick to my Merkur 34C if I do shave but will look out for a UK deal on the AS-D2.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gary


 I have an AS-D2 and I love it. It's famously divisive, you either love it or hate it!!! Because of this you can often find second hand ones for sale on the shaving forums, which isnt a bad option if you're not sure you'll like it.



Teg62x said:


> Is it worth trying different blades? Are some better than others i.e. Better material or longevity?
> 
> Do you shave everyday with your DE razor?
> 
> i need to be shaving every day so wondered if I should just use the DE at weekends when I have a bit more time!


 I'd definately try some different blades if I were you. You can buy tester packs with loads of different types. I love feather, Rapira and Astra Platinums best myself.

I shave everyday, with 2 or 3 passes with a DE or SE. If I have an important day, where I REALLY don't want a cut, then I may choose a less sharp blade, but once your used to things cutting yourself badly will be rare.


----------



## longplay

Teg62x said:


> Is it worth trying different blades? Are some better than others i.e. Better material or longevity?
> 
> Do you shave everyday with your DE razor?
> 
> i need to be shaving every day so wondered if I should just use the DE at weekends when I have a bit more time!


 I need to shave every day, but I do reviews on shave products so for consistency I shave with one razor and blade combo for four days. I used to use my electric on the other three (in between wet shaves), but loath it so much I use a different razor on day five -- and I'd happily swap the other two, but... consistency.

Today is an electric shave day and my face feels like sandpaper -- can't wait to be smooth again tomorrow.

On the other hand, my brother wet shaves once a week and uses an electric to keep it in order the rest. You can always do a halfway house with a multi-blade, soap and brush if you're pressed for time (or try a brushless cream with the DE).

Blades do differ and some razor/blade combos seem to work better than others, or suit your style more. I have come to appreciate the duller blades, not because I get nicked a lot but because I tend to do a few passes and I can get irritation if I'm not paying attention. Some will slice through stubble with ease, others seem to grate regardless.

They're cheap enough you can take a few for a spin without breaking the bank. I picked up 50 SuperMax Stainless blades off eBay for £3 (delivered) recently. Not a top-drawer blade, but solid enough. That's a year's supply of blades for less than a third of a Gillette Fusion 4-pack.


----------



## Teg62x

longplay said:


> I need to shave every day, but I do reviews on shave products so for consistency I shave with one razor and blade combo for four days. I used to use my electric on the other three (in between wet shaves), but loath it so much I use a different razor on day five -- and I'd happily swap the other two, but... consistency.
> 
> Today is an electric shave day and my face feels like sandpaper -- can't wait to be smooth again tomorrow.
> 
> On the other hand, my brother wet shaves once a week and uses an electric to keep it in order the rest. You can always do a halfway house with a multi-blade, soap and brush if you're pressed for time (or try a brushless cream with the DE).
> 
> Blades do differ and some razor/blade combos seem to work better than others, or suit your style more. I have come to appreciate the duller blades, not because I get nicked a lot but because I tend to do a few passes and I can get irritation if I'm not paying attention. Some will slice through stubble with ease, others seem to grate regardless.
> 
> They're cheap enough you can take a few for a spin without breaking the bank. I picked up 50 SuperMax Stainless blades off eBay for £3 (delivered) recently. Not a top-drawer blade, but solid enough. That's a year's supply of blades for less than a third of a Gillette Fusion 4-pack.


 I have ordered a mixture of blades so hopefully will be able to try a few and see what I prefer. I need to shave every day as well, so my just use my multi blade and foam when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## longplay

Teg62x said:


> I have ordered a mixture of blades so hopefully will be able to try a few and see what I prefer. I need to shave every day as well, so my just use my multi blade and foam when I'm in a hurry.


 Be warned: you'll get addicted to the good stuff.


----------



## Teg62x

longplay said:


> Be warned: you'll get addicted to the good stuff.


 During your reviews, have you came to any conclusions about certain products? Or is it a case of all the expensive stuff is good and the cheap stuff is just that.. cheap!

Is there stuff I should avoid? Since you have probably tried lots of products?

Sorry to pick your brains, but if you have already tried stuff , it seems rude not to use that knowledge that you have acquired to guide me. :thumbsup:


----------



## longplay

As with anything, price is rarely an indicator of quality. There's some mediocre products that are expensive and some cheap ones that are amazing. Price does tend to get you better quality fragrances if I'm honest (and that's your thing).

At the risk of blowing my own trumpet, have a peruse of my thoughts: http://shave.consumeandreview.co.uk

Hard to generalise, but the established names (Proraso, Arko, Cella, the three Ts (TOBS, T&H, Trumpers), Mitchell's Wool Fat, Tabac, etc) tend to be safe bets (they haven't survived this long without being good at what they do). Don't leave out the artisans though (a few here in the UK, such as Wickham).

For blades, the Japanese generally get the nod for sharpest, the Russian-made blades (including most Gillette) tend to be solid, whereas the smaller nations do well on budget.

A phrase you'll see throughout the shave community is YMMV - your mileage may vary!


----------



## Francis Urquhart

I'd second Geo F Trumper stuff. My favourite is their shaving soap in a wooden bowl, which for me is very smooth and also washes off easily at the end. And it lasts me years.

I'm working through the Trumper's shaving cream in a tube, and also a big pot of Taylor of Old Bond Street shaving cream, but I don't like either as much. (But both are vastly better than the foam stuff out of a can...) Their skin food is a pretty nice moisturiser afterwards, although nothing special.

For those who cut themselves with a DE blade, I'd also suggest trying a different razor. I had a Merkur that seemed to cut me every week; I've now got a vintage Gillette and don't think I have cut myself once.


----------



## JDMdenon

Just read this thread recently and decided to give a DE razor ago. I suffer with rashes after shaving on the neck and have tried electric and disposable but seemed to have a successful outcome. However I've tried the DE and noticed no rash. Got some after shave balm on the way!! Used Proraso sensitive skin shaving cream!


----------



## Chromejob

I've been enjoying ProRaso as well. Amazon.com now has a larger container (a sort of soft bag) that's in my Subscribe 'n save order.

First step to avoiding a rash or razor burn, don't shave against the grain. The mania for a supersmooth, baby's bottom shave isn't iMHO worth it for the damage (as well as risk of ingrown hairs).


----------



## longplay

JDMdenon said:


> Just read this thread recently and decided to give a DE razor ago. I suffer with rashes after shaving on the neck and have tried electric and disposable but seemed to have a successful outcome. However I've tried the DE and noticed no rash. Got some after shave balm on the way!! Used Proraso sensitive skin shaving cream!


 Another convert, welcome to the fold. You will soon be turned into an acolyte for the DE cause.


----------



## JDMdenon

What's the ideal path for aftershave?? Aftershave or moisturiser or both??


----------



## Chromejob

My recommendation: some sort of gentle aftershave (not alcohol based) to disinfect and soothe. You can then either splash off the aftershave with water, towel dry, then apply moisturizer, or (what I do) apply the moisturizer after the aftershave's started to dry.

If you use something drying like an alum block, then definitely rinse off with warm water and towel dry.


----------



## Q.Lotte

Having worked for 5 years as an inventor for Gillette (designing the shape of the last 10 Angstrom units of the blade edge; working out the parameters for a vibrating design; researching how to get 24 hours extra closeness), I take a keen interest in this topic.

After working through several years'-worth of free product I originally received from the company shop, I switched a few years ago to a brush and soap and to a DE razor. The actual razor is a 1924 Gillette DE. The blades I use are from Amazon, usually around £10 for 100 (a bulk purchase of 20 boxes of 5 blades each).

Used properly, a blade should last at least four weeks. That explains why after 7 years I'm just breaking into my last box of blades. Further, I find a cake of good shaving soap probably lasts around 2 years and of course is more environmentally friendly than the aerosol soaps. Finally, after 30 years, I am thinking that I might have to replace my first shaving brush in the next two or three years.

Four weeks sounds an awful long time for a single blade, but here is the shaving scientist's explanation (seriously, there are papers and patents based on this):

1) it is really important to fully agitate the hairs and 'unstick' them from their follicles, where they are often partially bound by sebum. The person who casually walks into the bathroom and smears on some foam from a can will never get a close shave. Anyone old enough to remember the original twin-blade razors in the 70s will recall the old advert "the first blade shaves you close, the second closer still". The science here is that when the first blade cuts the hair, it un-sticks and pulls the hair a little further out of the follicle. Using a proper brush (with soap) pre-pulls the hairs out of their sockets (effectively doing the work of that first blade), making for a closer shave. This is also why real hair brushes are more effective that synthetic ones (another development project I worked on), as the scales on the real bristles can engage with the scales on the hairs on your beard, exerting a greater pull than, for example, a plastic bristle.

2) it is really important to fully saturate the hair before attempting to cut it. This is where many people go wrong and end up accepting that they need a new blade/cartridge every week. Dry beard hair is very stiff and the cutting force required to sever it is almost equivalent to cutting through copper wire of the same thickness (yes, we had a rig for testing this). By wetting the hair for 2-3 minutes the hair is softened so that the required cutting force can decrease 10-fold. This means that instead of ramming the incredibly thin blade edge into a piece of wire, it is like cutting through butter, meaning less blade damage and a longer blade life. Again, splashing some water on your face and smearing on foam/gel and going straight in with the blade is a recipe for blade destruction. Taking your time with a brush and soap adds a bit more time. If 2 minutes sounds like a long time, recall that you are recommended to brush your teeth for two minutes - try prepping up, doing your 2 minute tooth brushing, then come back for the shave!

3) Cut with the grain, then across the grain but never against the grain of beard growth. Cutting with the grain has the potential to shave sharp 'spear points' onto hairs as they lie down in front of the blade, much like whittling a stick. This makes them feel sharp and longer than they actually are - the subsequent cross cut blunts these off. Shaving against the grain lifts a small bulge of skin against the back of the hair, which gets sliced off with the hair, making for a nasty shaving rash. Because hair can grow in lots of different directions, including whorls, especially on the neck, it helps to let you beard grow out for a day or so over a weekend and make a mental note of the directions you need to use.

That's all from the shaving lab for now!

QL


----------



## Teg62x

Q.Lotte said:


> Having worked for 5 years as an inventor for Gillette (designing the shape of the last 10 Angstrom units of the blade edge; working out the parameters for a vibrating design; researching how to get 24 hours extra closeness), I take a keen interest in this topic.
> 
> After working through several years'-worth of free product I originally received from the company shop, I switched a few years ago to a brush and soap and to a DE razor. The actual razor is a 1924 Gillette DE. The blades I use are from Amazon, usually around £10 for 100 (a bulk purchase of 20 boxes of 5 blades each).
> 
> Used properly, a blade should last at least four weeks. That explains why after 7 years I'm just breaking into my last box of blades. Further, I find a cake of good shaving soap probably lasts around 2 years and of course is more environmentally friendly than the aerosol soaps. Finally, after 30 years, I am thinking that I might have to replace my first shaving brush in the next two or three years.
> 
> Four weeks sounds an awful long time for a single blade, but here is the shaving scientist's explanation (seriously, there are papers and patents based on this):
> 
> 1) it is really important to fully agitate the hairs and 'unstick' them from their follicles, where they are often partially bound by sebum. The person who casually walks into the bathroom and smears on some foam from a can will never get a close shave. Anyone old enough to remember the original twin-blade razors in the 70s will recall the old advert "the first blade shaves you close, the second closer still". The science here is that when the first blade cuts the hair, it un-sticks and pulls the hair a little further out of the follicle. Using a proper brush (with soap) pre-pulls the hairs out of their sockets (effectively doing the work of that first blade), making for a closer shave. This is also why real hair brushes are more effective that synthetic ones (another development project I worked on), as the scales on the real bristles can engage with the scales on the hairs on your beard, exerting a greater pull than, for example, a plastic bristle.
> 
> 2) it is really important to fully saturate the hair before attempting to cut it. This is where many people go wrong and end up accepting that they need a new blade/cartridge every week. Dry beard hair is very stiff and the cutting force required to sever it is almost equivalent to cutting through copper wire of the same thickness (yes, we had a rig for testing this). By wetting the hair for 2-3 minutes the hair is softened so that the required cutting force can decrease 10-fold. This means that instead of ramming the incredibly thin blade edge into a piece of wire, it is like cutting through butter, meaning less blade damage and a longer blade life. Again, splashing some water on your face and smearing on foam/gel and going straight in with the blade is a recipe for blade destruction. Taking your time with a brush and soap adds a bit more time. If 2 minutes sounds like a long time, recall that you are recommended to brush your teeth for two minutes - try prepping up, doing your 2 minute tooth brushing, then come back for the shave!
> 
> 3) Cut with the grain, then across the grain but never against the grain of beard growth. Cutting with the grain has the potential to shave sharp 'spear points' onto hairs as they lie down in front of the blade, much like whittling a stick. This makes them feel sharp and longer than they actually are - the subsequent cross cut blunts these off. Shaving against the grain lifts a small bulge of skin against the back of the hair, which gets sliced off with the hair, making for a nasty shaving rash. Because hair can grow in lots of different directions, including whorls, especially on the neck, it helps to let you beard grow out for a day or so over a weekend and make a mental note of the directions you need to use.
> 
> That's all from the shaving lab for now!
> 
> QL


 Thanks for the very informative post, I am still new to this form of shaving, but must say I am enjoying the self pampering.


----------



## Chromejob

Q.Lotte said:


> After working through several years'-worth of free product I originally received from the company shop, I switched a few years ago to a brush and soap and to a DE razor. The actual razor is a 1924 Gillette DE. The blades I use are from Amazon, usually around £10 for 100 (a bulk purchase of 20 boxes of 5 blades each).


 What, no pic?? :sadwalk: I have an old Gillette, and another like it that some fool plated in gold (hardly ever use it), but have no idea how old it is. Still one of the gentlest razors I've ever used.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I've got one of these ....saves an awful lot of faffing around in the morning..... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Goridar

Q.Lotte said:


> Having worked for 5 years as an inventor for Gillette (designing the shape of the last 10 Angstrom units of the blade edge; working out the parameters for a vibrating design; researching how to get 24 hours extra closeness), I take a keen interest in this topic.
> 
> After working through several years'-worth of free product I originally received from the company shop, I switched a few years ago to a brush and soap and to a DE razor. The actual razor is a 1924 Gillette DE. The blades I use are from Amazon, usually around £10 for 100 (a bulk purchase of 20 boxes of 5 blades each).
> 
> Used properly, a blade should last at least four weeks. That explains why after 7 years I'm just breaking into my last box of blades. Further, I find a cake of good shaving soap probably lasts around 2 years and of course is more environmentally friendly than the aerosol soaps. Finally, after 30 years, I am thinking that I might have to replace my first shaving brush in the next two or three years.
> 
> Four weeks sounds an awful long time for a single blade, but here is the shaving scientist's explanation (seriously, there are papers and patents based on this):
> 
> 1) it is really important to fully agitate the hairs and 'unstick' them from their follicles, where they are often partially bound by sebum. The person who casually walks into the bathroom and smears on some foam from a can will never get a close shave. Anyone old enough to remember the original twin-blade razors in the 70s will recall the old advert "the first blade shaves you close, the second closer still". The science here is that when the first blade cuts the hair, it un-sticks and pulls the hair a little further out of the follicle. Using a proper brush (with soap) pre-pulls the hairs out of their sockets (effectively doing the work of that first blade), making for a closer shave. This is also why real hair brushes are more effective that synthetic ones (another development project I worked on), as the scales on the real bristles can engage with the scales on the hairs on your beard, exerting a greater pull than, for example, a plastic bristle.
> 
> 2) it is really important to fully saturate the hair before attempting to cut it. This is where many people go wrong and end up accepting that they need a new blade/cartridge every week. Dry beard hair is very stiff and the cutting force required to sever it is almost equivalent to cutting through copper wire of the same thickness (yes, we had a rig for testing this). By wetting the hair for 2-3 minutes the hair is softened so that the required cutting force can decrease 10-fold. This means that instead of ramming the incredibly thin blade edge into a piece of wire, it is like cutting through butter, meaning less blade damage and a longer blade life. Again, splashing some water on your face and smearing on foam/gel and going straight in with the blade is a recipe for blade destruction. Taking your time with a brush and soap adds a bit more time. If 2 minutes sounds like a long time, recall that you are recommended to brush your teeth for two minutes - try prepping up, doing your 2 minute tooth brushing, then come back for the shave!
> 
> 3) Cut with the grain, then across the grain but never against the grain of beard growth. Cutting with the grain has the potential to shave sharp 'spear points' onto hairs as they lie down in front of the blade, much like whittling a stick. This makes them feel sharp and longer than they actually are - the subsequent cross cut blunts these off. Shaving against the grain lifts a small bulge of skin against the back of the hair, which gets sliced off with the hair, making for a nasty shaving rash. Because hair can grow in lots of different directions, including whorls, especially on the neck, it helps to let you beard grow out for a day or so over a weekend and make a mental note of the directions you need to use.
> 
> That's all from the shaving lab for now!
> 
> QL


 Very interesting read, although could you elaborate on why animal hair brushes are more effective than synthetic? I wouldn't have thought it would make a difference. Thanks!


----------



## longplay

Roger the Dodger said:


> I've got one of these ....saves an awful lot of faffing around in the morning..... :laugh: :laugh:


 Have you thought about swapping it for this technique on cold winter mornings?


----------



## Chromejob

Roger the Dodger said:


> I've got one of these ....saves an awful lot of faffing around in the morning..... :laugh: :laugh:


 Used one of those classic ones for years. Braun thin foil shaver had nothing on the Norelco. But even with Lectric Shave pre-shave oil, the Norelco has nothing on the comfort and closeness of a great DE razor and good shave cream.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

longplay said:


> Have you thought about swapping it for this technique on cold winter mornings?


 Tried that, but the Mrs. couldn't stand the smell of burning hair....... :laugh:


----------



## Cutting edge

Another traditional shaving enthusiast here, hence the forum name. I've tried straights, but found them too time consuming to use and maintain, and now split my shaving time between DE and SE razors. My top two DEs are a Timeless 0.68 and a Gillette Aristocrat no 15, while my best SE is a Schick type E. I like Feather, Kai, GSB and vintage English Wilkinson Sword DE blades, and Chinese Schick SE blades. My favourite brushes are a Morris and Forndran Blonde Badger and a Shavemac two band silvertip. I can't say which is my favourite soap, but I'm using Saponificio Varesino Dolimiti at the moment and really like it.


----------



## Q.Lotte

@ Goridar - apologies, I've been away and hadn't spotted the question!

Unlike synthetic bristles, which are essentially lengths of smooth, uniform polymer thread, mammalian hairs are made up of many layers, with an external layer of keratinous scales, looking a little like the tiles on a roof or the scales on a reptile. When hair is wetted the water gets into the internal structure of the hair, both softening it and causing it to expand. This expansion will cause those external scales to stand out a little further. When this happens to both the beard bristle and the animal hair brush, it enables the two to interact and catch, a little like ratchets, helping to loosen the hairs from the sticky sebum in the follicles and pulling them out a little. This effect is lessened with a smooth synthetic bristle where you are less likely to get that interlocking ratcheting effect as there are no scales (I guess these days there is the possibility that the surface of the fiber could be roughened in someway to simulate real bristle). The other point is that the increased surface area of the wetted, fluffed up real bristle is better at whipping up and holding a good foam.

Cheerio

QL


----------



## NOTSHARP

Being a Wet Shave man for several decades, I am resurrecting this thread, if you do not mind.

I gave up on electric razors in very short order, and started to use a cartridge razor. Thirty years ago, I was given a collection of Straight razors, and have used them since.

This is one of my favorite combinations.



Ator, re scaled in Antler. Antler and Walnut brush handle, 24mm Finest badger.

Mitchell's Wool Fat soap, Body Shop cream.

Steve.


----------



## A2orry

MPH said:


> Hi
> 
> Other than straight razors I have 2 DE'S (double edge) and one SE (single edge). My DEs are a feather AS-D2 and a PILs. My SE is called a Mongoose. I mostly use my mongoose, but use the DEs every now and again for a change. These are the best razors I have tried and really work well for me.
> 
> I have 10 brushes of various makes and a number of soaps/creams so it's difficult to give my opinions on all of them. I have tried many brushes but limit myself to only keeping 10.
> 
> When I use a brush I always thoroughly rinse it until it runs clear of soap. I towel it dry and it then needs to dry thoroughly between uses, so that's many peoples excuse to have more than one brush!  I use a brush for a day or two and then move it to my bedroom so it's out of the damp bathroom to allow it to dry properly.
> 
> Blade wise (for DEs) I like Astra Platinums, Rapira and Feather. The feathers are seriously sharp so beware of you ever try them!
> 
> Give it a go... What's the worse that can happen..........
> 
> Lol.


 I'm thinking about this and wondering what they might put on the head stone .


----------



## Chromejob

A2orry said:


> I'm thinking about this and wondering what they might put on the head stone .


 It was just a nick....


----------



## MPH

A2orry said:


> I'm thinking about this and wondering what they might put on the head stone .


 Lol. Well, there are worse ways to go.


----------



## DJH584

I was thinking about this thread the other day. About three months ago I bought a Rockwell 6C DE and use this instead of my Edwin Jagger. The 6C has three "adaptors" so that you can adjust the closeness of your shave. I use the number 5 setting which gives me a reasonably close shave coupled with a "Feather" blade. I found that the number 6 setting is asking for a blood letting!!!


----------



## Stan

I used an "end of line" Haryali HL- XS21 last night, I got it from ePray for £6.

I (almost) popped in a Gillette Wilkinson Sword Saloon pack blade, but had to bend down the edges to get the Butterfly head to accept it. :huh:

Once the blade was in (quite simple, needs a little effort), I took a shave with it.

I don't do shaving rituals, I just used Gillette shaving gel and a very wet face.

The razor is much more aggressive than a Gillette SS or Weishi butterfly, it needs a gentle touch. It's not for a heavy handed shaver. I just did a one shave pass with touch ups (I know which way my hair grows).

I've used these blades in most of my razors, but not yet in the Lord L6, the XS21 might be a bit more aggressive. I'm doing that next. 

I think the blades are not too shabby, quite sharp and not rough in any way. :thumbsup:


----------



## kendodsworth

Can't beat a shave from a DE razor. Got my self a Edwin jagger DE89L a while back, great little razor.. I suffered like mad with razor burn and in-growing hairs when using cartridge razors, I also have stupidly sensative skin so it was a nightmare when I had a shave. I was advised by my partners work mate to change to a single blade and honestly never looked back!!

Apprently doing one pass using a cartridge with multiple blades is like doing multiple passes with one single blade razor.... Who'd of thought  seems so obvious now 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Q.Lotte

Just cracked into my second pack of Derby DE razor blades - 100 blades (20 packs of 5) for £7.99 from Amazon (plus free stick of shaving soap!).

[IMG alt="Derby Extra Double Edge Razor Blades and Free Arko Shaving Cream Soap Stick" data-ratio="117.23"]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/714ynMeNO6L._SX679_.jpg[/IMG]

I then looked back at when I purchased my last pack: 18th April 2011, then at a price of £9.90 (and no free soap), so 9.9p per blade.

Since I shave every day, apart from weekends, let's say I shave 200 time per year. Over the 8 years since I purchased the last pack I've had 1,600 shaves from those 100 blades, meaning each blade has lasted on average 16 days, and each shave has cost 0.6p. If the new lot last me just as long, each shave will cost 0.5p.

(over the same period I have used the same cake of shaving soap and still use the shaving brush I purchased in 1985 so ther are no extra costs apart from hot water).

If I had used 100 Gillette Fusion cartridges over the same period - £1.78 from Amazon, assuming 5% subscribe & save - I would have spent £178. If I had done as many people do and used a fresh cartridge each week it would have cost 8years x 52 weeks x £1.78 = £740.

Food for thought.

Cheerio

RG

p.s. the soap stick is jolly good too.


----------



## Stan

Q.Lotte said:


> Just cracked into my second pack of Derby DE razor blades - 100 blades (20 packs of 5) for £7.99 from Amazon (plus free stick of shaving soap!).
> 
> [IMG alt="Derby Extra Double Edge Razor Blades and Free Arko Shaving Cream Soap Stick" data-ratio="117.23"]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/714ynMeNO6L._SX679_.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> I then looked back at when I purchased my last pack: 18th April 2011, then at a price of £9.90 (and no free soap), so 9.9p per blade.
> 
> Since I shave every day, apart from weekends, let's say I shave 200 time per year. Over the 8 years since I purchased the last pack I've had 1,600 shaves from those 100 blades, meaning each blade has lasted on average 16 days, and each shave has cost 0.6p. If the new lot last me just as long, each shave will cost 0.5p.
> 
> (over the same period I have used the same cake of shaving soap and still use the shaving brush I purchased in 1985 so ther are no extra costs apart from hot water).
> 
> If I had used 100 Gillette Fusion cartridges over the same period - £1.78 from Amazon, assuming 5% subscribe & save - I would have spent £178. If I had done as many people do and used a fresh cartridge each week it would have cost 8years x 52 weeks x £1.78 = £740.
> 
> Food for thought.
> 
> Cheerio
> 
> RG
> 
> p.s. the soap stick is jolly good too.


 That's what DE shaving is about. Finding the most suitable blade for your razor that gives you a clean but gentle shave.

Most of the Chinese razors are copies of old Gillette razors, and most of them are quite good (if not as well made).

A cheap Chinese razor pared with a Voskhod or Indian Gillette blade might surprise many DE shavers.

The blade is the tool, the razor just holds it in the right place, imo.


----------



## kendodsworth

Stan said:


> That's what DE shaving is about. Finding the most suitable blade for your razor that gives you a clean but gentle shave.
> Most of the Chinese razors are copies of old Gillette razors, and most of them are quite good (if not as well made).
> A cheap Chinese razor pared with a Voskhod or Indian Gillette blade might surprise many DE shavers.
> The blade is the tool, the razor just holds it in the right place, imo.


When I first started I used to swear by shark razor blades and thought they gave the best shaves, I then bought a pack of Astra platinum.... I've never looked back.

I'd advise any one who has just started using DE/safety razors to get hold of a razor blade sample pack and see what suits you.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Q.Lotte

A lot of those blades from far flung locations are made on old Western equipment so we shouldn't be surprised by their effectiveness. When I worked at Gillette, whenever we installed a new blade line at Isleworth, the old line would be carefully packed up and sent out to some part of the empire to start manufacturing there.

Of course a lot of the quality comes from the steel - we used to use Japanese steel from Hitachi.

Cheerio

QL


----------



## Stan

It seems that Palmolive is no longer making its shaving stick. 

As a consequence sellers have increased the price well beyond the normal retail price, as users rush to get the last of the stock. 

I've just ordered a Derby stick for £1.99 and four Arko sticks for £3.99 to try out.

Sad to see you go Palmolive, generations used that wonderful stick you made, thanks for making them. :yes:


----------



## Stan

I forgot to add :-

I've always liked the look of the Merkur Futur. I've read about them, picked up some ideas, but didn't fancy spending £60 odd on a possibly dud razor (for me).

I've ordered a Ming Shi clone. :jawdrop1:

The patent expired on the Futur and the capitalists jumped on the design ( mostly the Chinese :laugh: ). It seems the Ming shi/ Weishi group made a good copy, not perfect, but good enough to test the water before buying the German beast at £60 odd.

Let's see.


----------



## Stan

The Ming Shi arrived today.

It's my 65th birthday and my friends came round tonight, I enjoyed seeing them. :yes:

I took my first shave with the Ming Shi after they left.

I initially set it to setting 2, to be on the safe side. :wink:

That setting was mild, I wound to setting 6, hell or high water. :laugh:

Setting 6 is a sharp shave, a one pass shave at 6 would be a good daily shave. I dialled it down to setting 4.

Setting 4 is a less aggressive setting and a bit more comfy for me, that setting might be a good overall setting for me.

However, if this cheap ( but truly professional clone) of the Merkur Futur is half as good as the original patent, I will buy the original from Merkur. :yes:

The Ming Shi 2000s is a good razor (British understatement), buy one for about six Quid and be impressed.

I'm looking for the best price on a Futur, I'm not paying £60 for one, not considering the quality and price of the Ming Shi.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Yep...still can't be messing around with water, foam and cut-throats, this blade, that blade...never have and never will...just get one of these....job done. Life's too short to be faffing around. :thumbsup:

[IMG alt="Philishave" data-ratio="191.69"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2018_06/large.PT870_17-IMS-en_GB.jpg.8fb86dee46379c46b6305c060ec00848.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Stan

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yep...still can't be messing around with water, foam and cut-throats, this blade, that blade...never have and never will...just get one of these....job done. Life's too short to be faffing around. :thumbsup:
> 
> [IMG alt="Philishave" data-ratio="191.69"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2018_06/large.PT870_17-IMS-en_GB.jpg.8fb86dee46379c46b6305c060ec00848.jpg[/IMG]


 I did, I didn't like having a sore face.

Sometimes I wonder how you got the job as a Modererator, you seem to like nothing more than being adversary.

Bruce suggested the same.

You may have retired Roger, perhaps you should from the forum too?


----------



## Teg62x

Having also suffered from razor burn with cartridge razors, I have been using a DE razor for over a year now without any irritation at all. I also bought this in bulk as well as bulk Derby blades.









so far I'm still on the first soap!! Tried electric razors and they were worse than cartridges, had a face like a strawberry. :laugh: I could never shave any other way now!


----------



## jsud2002

Thought I would revive an old thread , My wife bought me a DE razor last year and I have really enjoyed using it , before this I was a throw away razor kinda bloke , I shave only a couple of times a week as I do not get stubble but more of a teenager facial fluff :laugh:

After reading the advice on here about buying sample pack of razors I have just bought 4 packs , gillette , Asco, Voskhod and Derby and also bought myself a new shave the planet kit










Next on my list is an old Gillette DE and a new Gillette King C .


----------



## al_kaholik

Im an avid DE shaver. I use a Merkur Futur and am on a big box of Russian blades at the moment. I forget what they are called but I used to use Astras before.

The straight razor comes out on special occasions but hasn't had an outing for a while though I have enough growth to warrant it at the moment following a holiday and bout of covid.

Used to be really into it, trying different blades and razors but settled on what works now. Still have some other razora and I might pull one out, Gillette red tip was my previous go to.


----------



## jsud2002

Blades arrived today :clap: these should last me some time


----------



## normdiaz

On the opposite side, there are forums for beard growers/wearers:

Beard Board - Beard Board is the place to freely discuss any aspect of facial hair. (tapatalk.com)


----------



## Q.Lotte

jsud2002 said:


> Blades arrived today :clap: these should last me some time
> 
> View attachment 42201


 Yep - as a former researcher for Gillette (Sensor Excel, Mach 3 and Fusion) - some on here know that I'm a firm believer in the DE way, equipped with my trusty 1924 Gillette DE. I've used Derby's for a number of years...that said I've only ever bought two boxes (i.e. cartons of 100 blades packed in 5s) for £4.99

I have a heavy beard and pre-pandemic would shave daily; with proper care and attention to the razor & blade and proper beard preparation (min. 2-3 minutes hot water & soap brushwork before the steel) I would get through a blade once every 3-4 months, so a carton of 100 Derbys would last 2-3 years, for the price of a single Fusion cartridge!


----------



## JoT

I like the old double edge razors but you don't half have to keep your wits about you while shaving! These days I don't have to shave every day in part due to a preference expressed by the missus and in part I no longer have to be suited and booted every day.

I find Wilkinson Sword Skin Reset blades very good at coping with a few days growth, they also work well on one days growth, the quality of the coated steel seems to be very good

https://www.wilkinsonsword.com/products/hydro-comfort-skin-reset-razor


----------



## Alpha550t

This belonged to my Dad. I can't ever remember him using it, and judging by it's condition it looks new. Quite a well made piece too.


----------



## al_kaholik

Alpha550t said:


> This belonged to my Dad. I can't ever remember him using it, and judging by it's condition it looks new. Quite a well made piece too.


 They have a slightly unique blade as you can see which either made them difficult/expensive to use or put the company out of business as a result.

Rolls Razors are similar. I have a box full of them and will grab some pictures when I'm next up at my storage unit


----------



## Q.Lotte

al_kaholik said:


> Rolls Razors are similar


 Yes, I've got a few of those too.

I also have a 'prison' razor (somewhere) from my time at Gillette. It was a special DE razor we made for issue to inmates which was modified so that the blade could not be removed without the use of a special screwdriver - the obvious reason to prevent the blades being removed to be used as weapons / suicide tools.


----------



## Alpha550t

Q.Lotte said:


> Yes, I've got a few of those too.
> 
> I also have a 'prison' razor (somewhere) from my time at Gillette. It was a special DE razor we made for issue to inmates which was modified so that the blade could not be removed without the use of a special screwdriver - the obvious reason to prevent the blades being removed to be used as weapons / suicide tools.


 They still do. My daughter is a Prison Officer, some of the stuff they do and get up to is unreal.


----------



## al_kaholik

I still break out the Rolls every now and then. It does well with longer hair, as does a straight. I'm quite a fan of a straight if I have time and haven't shaved for a week or so.


----------



## tbyul

Still shaving with my Merkur, got also some old Gilette from my Father.

Considering to shave at some point with Feon, bought in Japan. Unsure when, must be before I am shaking too much for sure!


----------

